# OWL-Biker im Deister (Reloaded)



## nippelspanner (24. März 2012)

Hier der Thread für OWL-Biker, die ab und an einen Blick über den heimischen Tellerrand werfen wollen!

Das vorgezogene Saison Opening der OWL-Biker hatte heute beachtliche Resonanz: Sind um 11:00 mit 13 Bikern, die meisten aus OWL, aber auch einigen Niedersächsischen Eingeborenen zu einer zünftigen Trailtour aufgebrochen. 

Abgegrast wurden:
Ladies only
Farnweg
Baby Grab
Ü 30
Rumpelstilzchen
Schiebedach

Technische Defekte: 1 Felgen-Chipslette

Habe ich was vergessen? Dann ergänzt mich!

Wäre schön, wenn der Fred als Treffpunkt für die Deisterfreunde aus OWL erhalten bleiben könnte. 
Wenn ihr ab jetzt nichts mehr von mir hört, wurde mein Account wegen Ungehorsam gesperrt...


----------



## Xeleux (24. März 2012)

Ich find die Idee mit dem Fred klasse ...

Schöne Runde seid Ihr da gefahren, wobei ich nur Ladies only, Farnweg & Barbiegrab kenne , vom Rest hab ich immer nur gehört / gelesen.
Und wo wir schon beim Thema sind, ich möchte gern am nächsten Sonntag (01.04.) mit ein paar Freunden in den Deister.

Hat jemand Lust uns den Guido zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (24. März 2012)

Hätten wir mal n ordentlichen Nippelspanner dabei gehabt. Dann wär das mit der Chipslette kein Problem gewesen 

Nächsten Sonntag müsste ich Zeit haben. Was wird denn so angepeilt? Eher technisch, eher schnell, eher beides?


----------



## Zyran (24. März 2012)

Die Felge lief doch auch ohne super

Nach dem Sturz hätte Ich nicht mal gedacht, dass Ich es damit bis zum Auto schaffe


----------



## nippelspanner (25. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag müsste ich Zeit haben. Was wird denn so angepeilt? Eher technisch, eher schnell, eher beides?



Schneller als gestern kann ich nicht.
 (Habe nur so´n altmodisches 26er Kinderbike und das ist auch noch aus Plastik )
Sonntag hört sich aber gut an. Würde mich dann sogar mal auf eine HT-Runde einlassen. 
Dann aber schön technisch!


----------



## Surfjunk (25. März 2012)

Ich finde die Idee selbstverständlich Super!


----------



## nippelspanner (25. März 2012)

142 Klicks in 12 Stunden!
Das wird der neue OWL-Burner-Thread.


----------



## crossboss (25. März 2012)

Die Idee ist vor Allem übersichtlicher und daher Klasse
Am 1.4. Sonntag bin ich aber mit Sohn zum 1. Mal im Warsteiner Bikepark(offtopic)Jörg


----------



## Surfjunk (25. März 2012)

Jörg bitte mit dem Thema in den Bikepark Treff


----------



## Surfjunk (25. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> ....Was wird denn so angepeilt? Eher technisch, eher schnell, eher beides?



macht ihr mal nächstes WE "schnell" da kann ich nämlich nicht. 

Aber in 14 Tagen können wir dann mal "technisch" machen. 

Also auf Deutsch Exto's Vuelta Verticale


----------



## Xeleux (25. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag müsste ich Zeit haben. Was wird denn so angepeilt? Eher technisch, eher schnell, eher beides?



vielen dank exto, am nächsten Sonntag darf auf keinen Fall der Ü30 fehlen, ansonsten würd ich sagen von jedem etwas  

Ich denke mal wann & wo wir uns treffen ergibt sich im Laufe der Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (25. März 2012)

.....würde am Samstag daher eine "Old-School-Enduro-HT-Fahrtechnik-Verbesserugs-Tour" durch den Deister anbieten.

Edit sagt: Samstag wird das vermutlich auch nichts! Bis für kommendes WE wahrscheinlich raus.


----------



## crossboss (28. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> macht ihr mal nächstes WE "schnell" da kann ich nämlich nicht.
> 
> Aber in 14 Tagen können wir dann mal "technisch" machen.
> 
> Also auf Deutsch Exto's Vuelta Verticale




Jau, laß uns die Abfahrten mal hochtrailen Jörg


----------



## Xeleux (28. März 2012)

so, jetzt mal butter bei die fische ,
wie schon weiter oben geschrieben starten wir am Sonntag eine 
lockere Trailtour durch den Deister.
Wir starten um 12:00 Uhr am Nienstedter Pass.
Als unseren Guido hat sich freundlicherweise exto bereit erklärt  & im Moment sind wir insgesamt 6 Leutchen.
Wer mag ist hiermit herzlich eingeladen uns zu begleiten  ...


----------



## Surfjunk (28. März 2012)

Hehe  , lockere Trailtour und Exto in einem Post beißen sich ein "ganz klein" wenig 
Ihr müsst auf jedenfall Dornröschen fahren, das ist somit der Anfänger Trail schlecht hin ( in Extos Welt  )



























Alles Quatsch, es gibt keinen besseren als Exto für Deistereinstieg  !


----------



## crossboss (29. März 2012)

Schade eigendlich, aber wir wollten ja schon in den Bikepark Warstein.
Demnächst bin ich mal wieder dabei im Deister 
( dreister im Deister)Jörg


----------



## exto (29. März 2012)

Mach hier nich alle verrückt, Orkan!

... nur weil ihr alle immer tausend Ausreden für'n Dornröschen habt zu weeeeit... zu feucht... zu spät... zu früh... ich muss noch Käsespätzle essen...

Ich werd schon keinen verheizen. In meinem tiefsten Inneren bin ich ein sehr vernünftiger, zurückhaltender Mensch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (29. März 2012)

Sag ich doch


----------



## chris2305 (29. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Mach hier nich alle verrückt, Orkan!
> 
> ... nur weil ihr alle immer tausend Ausreden für'n Dornröschen habt zu weeeeit... zu feucht... zu spät... zu früh... ich muss noch Käsespätzle essen...
> 
> Ich werd schon keinen verheizen. In meinem tiefsten Inneren bin ich ein sehr vernünftiger, zurückhaltender Mensch!



Dann lass sie doch Satellit fahren, dann kann keiner über Dornröschen meckern...


----------



## nippelspanner (30. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> In meinem tiefsten Inneren bin ich ein sehr vernünftiger, zurückhaltender Mensch!



MUUUAAAHHH 
Der war gut! 
Made my day!


----------



## kris. (30. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ich werd schon keinen verheizen. In meinem tiefsten Inneren bin ich ein sehr vernünftiger, zurückhaltender Mensch!


 
Hat der feste Zeiten zu denen er raus darf?
So Ostern und Weihnachten?!?


----------



## crossboss (30. März 2012)

Auf jeden Fall ist exto ein echter Typ


----------



## OWL_Biker (30. März 2012)

Würd demnächst auch mal gerne mit, Deister muss ja spektakulär sein zum Radeln. 

Thread abonniert...

VG


----------



## exto (30. März 2012)

Ma halblang, Mädels 

Der Deister ist allerdings spektakulär 

Wird übrigens am Sonntag offensichtlich ne echt große Gruppe. Ein Paar Deisterneulinge aus "weiter im Osten" haben sich auch angesagt. Prima Gelegenheit, ein Paar neue Leute kennen zu lernen


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2012)

Vielleicht bekomme ich den Sonntag auch genehmigt.


----------



## dertobi78 (30. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekomme ich den Sonntag auch genehmigt.



Schau mal, dass du das hin bekommst.
Morgen früh Frühstück machen, Blumen kaufen usw.
Dann gibts auch zuhause keinen Streit. 

Bis Sonntag, schöne Grüße

Tobi


----------



## Surfjunk (31. März 2012)

Boah gibt's ja nicht!

Sone schöne Truppe zusammen und ich Hänge das WE hier mit den Kids fest 

Ihr werdet auf jeden Fall Spaß haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (31. März 2012)

Neid ,heulKeine Zeit!


----------



## chris2305 (31. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Boah gibt's ja nicht!
> 
> Sone schöne Truppe zusammen und ich Hänge das WE hier mit den Kids fest
> 
> Ihr werdet auf jeden Fall Spaß haben



Ich versuche dann auch mal dabei zu sein. Wenn Zeit vorhanden und Bike wieder da.

Kinder sind doch toll, oder??


----------



## Surfjunk (31. März 2012)

Ja Kinder sind toll, das steht ja wohl außer Frage!


----------



## crossboss (31. März 2012)

Genau so ists. Da kann ich gerne auch mal zurückstecken.


----------



## exto (31. März 2012)

Genießt es! Is schneller vorbei, als man denkt. Meine "Kleine" ist heute 18 geworden


----------



## poekelz (31. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Boah gibt's ja nicht!
> 
> Sone schöne Truppe zusammen und ich Hänge das WE hier mit den Kids fest



Ich morgen auch!


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

dertobi78 schrieb:


> Schau mal, dass du das hin bekommst.
> Morgen früh Frühstück machen, Blumen kaufen usw.
> Dann gibts auch zuhause keinen Streit.
> 
> ...



Ok Tobi,

Du hast mich überzeugt. Ich bin morgen dabei!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Genießt es! Is schneller vorbei, als man denkt. Meine "Kleine" ist heute 18 geworden



Dann kann man als Eltern aber wieder andere Dinge geniessen!


----------



## nippelspanner (31. März 2012)

Bin evtl. doch dabei.
11.00 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

Ich dachte bisher Start sollte am Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass um 12.00 Uhr sein?


----------



## Xeleux (31. März 2012)

Jupp ... Start ist 12 uhr, freu mich auf Euch ... endlich mal wieder neue Leute kennenlernen


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

Bis gleich!


----------



## Surfjunk (4. April 2012)

Exto und ich wollen am Samstag in den Deister. 

Exto greift mal ganz tief in die Trickkiste und zaubert ein paar Technische Sache aufs Parkett. 

So Sachen wie Steingarten und Sattellit hören sich schon mal spannend an. 

Start so ca. 12 Uhr am Annaturm oder 15 min vorher am Pass.


----------



## DerBergschreck (5. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Start so ca. 12 Uhr am Annaturm oder 15 min vorher am Pass.



Warum sind die Deistertreffs eigentlich immer "oben" aufm Berg? Ist doch blöd, wenn man gegen Ende einer Tour seine Körner verschossen hat und auf jeden Fall am Ende noch mal hoch fahren muss.

(Gilt natürlich nur für die, die oben ihr Auto geparkt haben)


----------



## exto (5. April 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Warum sind die Deistertreffs eigentlich immer "oben" aufm Berg?



Die Treffs sind eigentlich sehr gleichmäßig verstreut. "Oben" ist halt praktisch, wenn die Leute aus verschiedenen Richtungen anreisen, weil's zentral ist. Der Pass z.B. lässt sich sowohl von Barsinghausen, als auch von Wennigsen, Springe, Lauenau usw. gut (teilweise unter Mitnahme des einen oder anderen Trails anfahren. Auch hinterher verstreut sich alles wieder in die verschiedenen Richtungen, so dass man sowieso fast immer noch mal hoch muss.

Deshalb gilt: Das letzte Korn erst beim Sprint zum Bahnsteig verschießen, dann ist alles im Lot  Außerdem ist es ein Trugschluss, zu glauben, bergab ist alles easy. Wenn man nicht aufpasst und alles auf der letzen Auffahrt raushaut, kann es schon mal sein, dass man wie'n Schluck Wasser in der Kurve die finale Abfahrt auf der Forstautobahn runtereiert.

Die meistgenutzten Treffpunkte (Sportplatz Barsinghausen/Waldkater Wennigsen) liegen übrigens "unten".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (11. April 2012)

Los Deisterfreunde, ich stelle mich der Aufgabe, für Samstag auch im Teuto ne schöne kleine Enduro Runde anzubieten. Jörg
siehe ff
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9394572&postcount=2044


----------



## nippelspanner (5. September 2012)

Also Spotzfreunde: Zeit für eine neue Trail-Exkursion!

Treffpunkt: *Samstag, 08.09. um 12.00 Uhr mittags* auf dem *Parkplatz am Nienstedter Pass.*
Wollen u. a. die neue legale (!) Strecke (Ü30) testen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nienstedter_Pass#Nienstedter_Pass

Wenn jemand aus dem Raum Lübbecke mit möchte: PN an mich. (Transporter vorhanden)


----------



## chris2305 (5. September 2012)

Die ist offiziell noch nicht legal!!!


----------



## nippelspanner (5. September 2012)

Deshalb habe ich jetzt aber keine schlaflose Nacht...!


----------



## kris. (5. September 2012)

Eine Ü30-Strecke? Cool, keine Kinder...


----------



## crossboss (5. September 2012)

Wie gesagt Sa. dabeiNatürlich nur legale Trails , *hüstel*


----------



## poekelz (6. September 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Also Spotzfreunde: Zeit für eine neue Trail-Exkursion!
> 
> Treffpunkt: *Samstag, 08.09. um 12.00 Uhr mittags* auf dem *Parkplatz am Nienstedter Pass.*
> Wollen u. a. die neue legale (!) Strecke (Ü30) testen.
> ...



Obwohl ich Böcke hätte mal wieder übern Deister zu gehen...aber samstags geht bei mir zur Zeit fast nie, da meine Frau zur Zeit da meistens arbeiten muss.


----------



## exto (7. September 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Natürlich nur legale Trails , *hüstel*



Das schöne an Niedersachsen - im Unterschied zu NRW - ist, dass das Befahren von Trails grundsätzlich zunächst mal erlaubt ist. Stichwort "tatsächlich öffentlicher Weg".

Der Ü30 ist der erste *legal gebaute* Trail im Deister. Chris' Einschränkung bezog sich darauf, dass noch keine Unterschrift unter'm Vertrag ist, weil sich die Sache mit der Versicherung ziemlich hingezogen hat. 

Ist schon zur Zeit ein bisschen paradox: Der erste legal gebaute Trail ist einer der ganz wenigen (2), die momentan tatsächlich nicht öffentlich ist, weil er als gesperrt gekennzeichnet ist. Aber wie Nippel schon schreibt: Schlaflose Nächte... Nö!


----------



## crossboss (10. September 2012)

die Anfahrt zum Deister hat sich mal wieder gelohnt.
Bettina war total begeistert obwohl Sie mit ihrem Rocky Element Race federwegsmässig etas im Nachteil war gegen die ganzen Enduros. Besonders *Rakete* und *Ü 30 *waren geil zu fahren. Bikeparkniveau zum Glück mal ohne Lift. 
Dank an unsere  Guides Andreas und Björn
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gern bald wieder


----------



## Surfjunk (19. November 2012)

Hier mal eine Leckerei der besonderen Art. 

Wir, Patrick und ich, wollen am Samstag den 24. abends zum Nightride in den Deister fahren. 
Da ich ja mit dem fahrendem Bett unterwegs bin werden wir im Anschluss denn Mini Grill anschmeißen und dort auch über Nacht bleiben. 

Sonntag morgen dann nett Frühstück und ab auf's Bike
Gegen 11 Uhr kommt dann eine Truppe (6-8 Mann) aus Bi/Le dazu die noch nie im Deister waren und sich das Trailparadies in der Hannoversche Tiefebene zeigen lassen wollen. 

Wer Bock hat darf sich gern als Selbstversorger und Selbstschlafer oder nur Mitbiker dranhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (19. November 2012)

hm....das hört sich ja echt verlockend an 

gibts da ne Adresse fürs Navi ?


----------



## Surfjunk (19. November 2012)

Nienstedter Pass wie immer. 

Link --->http://binged.it/WqtPdg


----------



## criscross (19. November 2012)

wie immer ist gut, ich war da noch nie ....


----------



## Surfjunk (19. November 2012)

Dann wird es Zeit


----------



## criscross (19. November 2012)




----------



## exto (19. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Da ich ja mit dem *fahrendem Bett *unterwegs bin werden wir im Anschluss denn Mini Grill anschmeißen und dort auch über Nacht bleiben.



Au Mann! Du wirst es NIE schaffen, mal im Wald zu übernachten 

Wenn ich Sonntag morgen nicht zu sehr im A***** bin, komm ich rum...


----------



## Surfjunk (19. November 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Au Mann! Du wirst es NIE schaffen, mal im Wald zu übernachten
> 
> Wenn ich Sonntag morgen nicht zu sehr im A***** bin, komm ich rum...



Bestimmt irgendwann, aber doch nicht im November Axel.


----------



## poekelz (20. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Leckerei der besonderen Art.
> 
> Wir, Patrick und ich, wollen am Samstag den 24. abends zum Nightride in den Deister fahren.
> Da ich ja mit dem fahrendem Bett unterwegs bin werden wir im Anschluss denn Mini Grill anschmeißen und dort auch über Nacht bleiben.



*IM NOVEMBER??* Euch ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen


----------



## chris2305 (20. November 2012)

Orkan: Was denn für Sonntag geplant zu fahren?? Wenn ich mit dem großen nicht zum Fußball muss, könnte ich mal rumgucken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (20. November 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> *IM NOVEMBER??* Euch ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen



Sagt mein Arzt auch immer 

Wir waren gestern Abend auch unterwegs und es war Super im Wald.

Frank die Tour mit Axel haben wir auch im November gemacht und Wetter war Topi.

Wer will schon Staubtrocken Trails, das sind die ganze Klamotten nachher verstaub und so....


----------



## Surfjunk (20. November 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Orkan: Was denn für Sonntag geplant zu fahren?? Wenn ich mit dem großen nicht zum Fußball muss, könnte ich mal rumgucken....



Ladys, Farn, Barby, Grab, wenn du dabei wärest würde ich gerne Grenzweg aber denn finde ich nicht mehr, Ü30, mittag, schauen ob die noch können, dann Schmierseife, Rumpelstilzchen, Schiebedach und am Ende vl. nochmal Ü30, Biertrinken 

Geht der Vendetta auch am Rumpelstilzchen los und dann nach Links?
Bin ich noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## chris2305 (20. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ladys, Farn, Barby, Grab, wenn du dabei wärest würde ich gerne Grenzweg aber denn finde ich nicht mehr, Ü30, mittag, schauen ob die noch können, dann Schmierseife, Rumpelstilzchen, Schiebedach und am Ende vl. nochmal Ü30, Biertrinken
> 
> Geht der Vendetta auch am Rumpelstilzchen los und dann nach Links?
> Bin ich noch nicht gefahren.



Oh, volles Programm.
Schiebedach rutscht man doch arg zur Zeit!!!!! Vendetta geht links neben dem Nordmannst. los.
Ein so volles Programm schaffe ich bestimmt nicht am Sonntag. Evtl. den Osten und nach Hause. Sonntag nachmittag ist Familie.
Aber wie gesagt. Erst mal gucken ob ich überhaupt kann


----------



## Surfjunk (20. November 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Oh, volles Programm.
> Schiebedach rutscht man doch arg zur Zeit!!!!!



Deswegen ja 

Kannst du mir mal per PM einen Google Maps Link schicken vom Einstieg des Grenzweges


----------



## crossboss (20. November 2012)

Mal wieder den Deister rocken
Björn fragte leider etwas kurzfristigletztes Woe, vllt kommt er auch?!

*Orkan *du meinst doch 24. November und nicht Heiligabend oder?

Also ich überlegs mir, Sonntag morgen wäre vermutlich möglich. frag mal die Regierungssprecherin. Übernachten vorm Wald aber  im Bus eh kein Thema. Bierchen trinken am Lagerfeuer/Grill ne geile Maßnahme

sozusagen ein *Advendsgrillen* mit Animation


----------



## Surfjunk (20. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Mal wieder den Deister rocken
> Björn fragte leider etwas kurzfristigletztes Woe, vllt kommt er auch?!
> 
> *Orkan *du meinst doch 24. November und nicht Heiligabend oder?
> ...



Ja sicher *24.11.2012*.

Wenn wir abends da mit ein paar Leuten sind können wir bestimmt ein nettes Feuer machen. Ich nehme Stühle auch mit. Bratwurst auf den Stock und Nudelsalat von Mutti. 

Ansonsten setzten wir und bei einen rein, deiner hat doch auch Heizung, also was soll´s.

Ich hatte ja eigentlich mit dem @poekelz; auch gerechnet als alter Camper aber der macht ja auf Warmschläfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (20. November 2012)

Wenn @nippelspanner; mit WoWa kommt dann wird's ja ne richtig Wagenburg.


----------



## nippelspanner (20. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wenn @nippelspanner; mit WoWa kommt dann wird's ja ne richtig Wagenburg.



Überlege ich mir.


----------



## poekelz (20. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja eigentlich mit dem @poekelz; auch gerechnet als alter Camper aber der macht ja auf Warmschläfer



Genau - WARMduscher aus Überzeugung  - ich hab schon zuviel gefroren in meinem Leben.

Im Sommer fänd ich so eine Aktion  dann wäre ich für so ein Ride-Camp auch zu haben.


----------



## crossboss (20. November 2012)

Also ich habe ne Diesel Standheizung und campe übers Woe auch schonmal im Schnee in Willingen zum Langlaufenkein Thema und gemütlich. Platz hab ich für 5. Kalt pah! Früher war ich ,mit dem Motorrad auf dem Elefantentreffen im Bayrischen Wald bei 15 Minus , da kommts halt eher auf das Feuer an


----------



## exto (20. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ladys, Farn, Barby, Grab, wenn du dabei wärest würde ich gerne Grenzweg aber denn finde ich nicht mehr, Ü30, mittag, schauen ob die noch können, dann Schmierseife, Rumpelstilzchen, Schiebedach und am Ende vl. nochmal Ü30, Biertrinken



Aaaalter 

Im Novermber draußen schlafen is ja kein Akt, aber DAS Programm is doch eher was für's Fittness-Highlight im August, oder so. Wenn ich eine der beiden Hälften ohne Sauerstoffzelt schaffe, bin ich zurzeit heilfoh...


----------



## Surfjunk (20. November 2012)

Ich sag ja, wenn die erste Hälfte vorbei ist schauen wir mal wer noch kann.


----------



## nippelspanner (21. November 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Überlege ich mir.



Sa. und So. keine Zeit.


----------



## Surfjunk (21. November 2012)

Ja schade 

Lasst uns mal auf eine Startzeit für Samstag einigen.

Mein Vorschlag Treffen *16 Uhr*, dann ist es noch hell und wir starten mit der Dämmerung.


----------



## ohneworte (21. November 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Aaaalter
> 
> Im Novermber draußen schlafen is ja kein Akt, aber DAS Programm is doch eher was für's Fittness-Highlight im August, oder so. Wenn ich eine der beiden Hälften ohne Sauerstoffzelt schaffe, bin ich zurzeit heilfoh...



Vor 3 Wochen ht es Dir eigentlich nicht an der Kondition gemangelt. Eher an der Übersicht beim Kicker auf dem Ue30!


----------



## exto (21. November 2012)

Rakete! 

Die kernige Beckenprellung hat nicht unbedingt zur Verbesserung der Kondition beigetragen. Ist immer noch ein bisschen bunt, die Körperregion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (22. November 2012)

Bin raus für Sonntag


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Rakete!
> 
> Die kernige Beckenprellung hat nicht unbedingt zur Verbesserung der Kondition beigetragen. Ist immer noch ein bisschen bunt, die Körperregion



Meinte ich ja...

Wenn es noch bunt ist nehm weniger von den Pillen!


----------



## crossboss (22. November 2012)

Nachdem das  Scott gerade erfolgreich verkauft wurde und ich bereits etwas Neues bestellt habe kann ich Sonntag hoffentlich schon mit dem _*kleinen Schwarzen *_ ran. Ich beschwöre  UPS schnell zu mir zu kommen, damit ich noch etwas Zeit zumTesten und einstellen habe. Sonst kauf ich mir noch ne Voodoo Puppet


----------



## Surfjunk (23. November 2012)

Wer kommt den jetzt morgen zum Nightride mit?

Damit wir wissen auf wen wir warten müssen.


----------



## crossboss (23. November 2012)

Du Nightride krieg ich ohne korrekte Funzel leider nicht hinsorry. ich komme aber dann Sonntagmorgen mit Wolfi zum dängeln rüber


----------



## tommi101 (24. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Leckerei der besonderen Art.
> 
> Wir, Patrick und ich, wollen am Samstag den 24. abends zum Nightride in den Deister fahren.
> Da ich ja mit dem fahrendem Bett unterwegs bin werden wir im Anschluss denn Mini Grill anschmeißen und dort auch über Nacht bleiben.
> ...



Moijos zusammen!
Bin zufällig über diesen Thread gestolpert und würde mich gerne unbekannterweise für Sonntagmorgen anschliessen - falls niemand was dagegen hat. Würde dann so um 10:30 am Nienstedter Pass aufschlagen....oder je nachdem wann die Tour startet.

Falls jemand aus Bielefeld u.U. mitfahren möchte, könnte ich ne Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten.

Würde mich freuen wenn`s klappt...Wetter soll ja gut werden:
http://www.wetteronline.de/Niedersachsen/Barsinghausen_30890.htm

Gruß Tommi


----------



## Surfjunk (24. November 2012)

immer mal mitkommen, passt schon.


----------



## exto (24. November 2012)

Da Chris ja nicht mitfährt, würde ich mich als Grenzweg-Scout opfern. Bin dann spätestens um 11:00h am Pass...


----------



## crossboss (24. November 2012)

Muß morgen Hardy fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (25. November 2012)

Moin. 

Wir stehen ganz hinten am Nienstedter Pass Parkplatz. 
Mercedes Van. 

Werden jetzt erst mal den Ü30 Rocken gehen 


Per Brieftaube an Forum using Tapatalk


----------



## tommi101 (25. November 2012)

Moin...
starte auch gleich....weisse Ford Transe.

Bis gleich..


----------



## nippelspanner (25. November 2012)

Bilder, Bilder, wir wollen Bilder!


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. November 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Bilder, Bilder, wir wollen Bilder!



dito


----------



## exto (25. November 2012)

Spanner!


----------



## crossboss (25. November 2012)

Nippelwar klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (25. November 2012)

Ja irgendwie hat keiner vor lauter Trail geschreddere am Bilder gedacht. 

War aber leider so geil das andere Dinge im Vordergrund waren. 

Ich glaube es waren 16 Leute und 1 Hund. 
Wir sollten mal Jens mitnehmen der ist doch ein Super Kameramann. 

Was haltet ihr denn von sowas im Frühling?
Also Nachmittags anreisen, Nightride mit anschließend Grillen und Bierchen. 
Dann die Nacht da verbringen und morgens dann am nächstes Tag eine schöne Tagestour mit alle Mann.


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> ... anschließend Grillen und Bierchen.
> Dann die Nacht da verbringen und morgens dann am nächstes Tag eine schöne Tagestour mit alle Mann.



Die Frage nach dem Grillmeister erübrigt sich dann aber ... Haste eigentlich schon nen Michelin-Stern!?


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. November 2012)

Weiss einer genau, wie viele KM wir gemacht haben?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (25. November 2012)

meine so 25 und 700 hm ohne Gewähr.
ps; Der VO-Reifen ist def. hin


----------



## Surfjunk (25. November 2012)

Ich hatte was bei 22


----------



## exto (25. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von sowas im Frühling?
> Also Nachmittags anreisen, Nightride mit anschließend Grillen und Bierchen.
> Dann die Nacht da verbringen und morgens dann am nächstes Tag eine schöne Tagestour mit alle Mann.



Im Frühling hat Bambi Kohldampf, ist trächtig oder hat schon Nachwuchs zu versorgen.

Frag mal Sören. Der hat mal n Kitz getroffen. Nicht schön...


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. November 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Im Frühling hat Bambi Kohldampf, ist trächtig oder hat schon Nachwuchs zu versorgen.
> 
> Frag mal Sören. Der hat mal n Kitz getroffen. Nicht schön...



erinnere mich nicht daran


----------



## chris2305 (25. November 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Die Frage nach dem Grillmeister erübrigt sich dann aber ... Haste eigentlich schon nen Michelin-Stern!?



Der Grillt auch nur mit Kohle


----------



## Surfjunk (25. November 2012)

Briketts, bitte.


----------



## chris2305 (25. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Briketts, bitte.



Oh Sorry


Das andere Zeugs ist doch nicht erwähnenswert......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Die Frage nach dem Grillmeister erübrigt sich dann aber ... Haste eigentlich schon nen Michelin-Stern!?



Der Waldi ist wieder da!


----------



## exto (25. November 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> erinnere mich nicht daran



Auf dem Frankweg? Dann war's Roudy...

Zum Thema Bilder: Hab ich nicht unterwegs ne GoPro gesehen?


----------



## 107octane (25. November 2012)

Das war heute wirklich ein großer Spaß im Deister. Vielen Dank an unsere Führer Orkan und Axel. Die Auswahl an Trails war echt toll, ich bin regelrecht bedeistert.

Im Frühjahr wäre ich gerne wieder dabei, glaube aber nicht, dass ich solange warten möchte.

Markus hatte eine GoPro dabei, ein paar Screenshots wurden mir bereits zugespielt:













Gruß aus Bielefeld, André


----------



## stoppelhopper (26. November 2012)

107octane schrieb:


> ... ich bin regelrecht bedeistert.





Ich auch! Bin mal gespannt aufs (weitere)Viedeomaterial!
Obendrein wars ja auch noch ne sehr fitte und sympathische Truppe, 15-18 Mann und Frau, die bei solchen Bedingungen über die Wurzeln bügeln muss man ja erstmal zusammenkriegen. Schade dass wir das Schlammgruppenfoto verpasst haben...

Auch von uns nochmal vielen Dank an Orkan fürs Guiden und an Lars fürs Einfädeln!!!


----------



## Surfjunk (26. November 2012)

Freut mich das ihr alle Spass hatte 

Das werden wir auf jeden Fall wiederholen. 

Musste doch heute echt mal das Bike sauber machen. 
Hatte doch etwas viel Deister am Bike


----------



## chris2305 (26. November 2012)

Na Orkan, da hast sind ja mal wieder ein paar Leute mit dem Deistervirus infiziert!!

Beim nächsten Mal kann ich hoffentlich auch


----------



## crossboss (27. November 2012)

Schön das wir so ne tolle Truppe waren und echt sozial kompatibel denn wirklich Alle nahmen Rücksicht aufeinander. Mir hat es Mega Spaß gemacht, Leute und wenn das Wetter passt ( und das passt eigentlich ja immer ) fahr ich vor Weihnachten da wieder hin. 

Schön das auch Andre, und Markus mit Ihren FreundInnen vorbei geschaut haben,  ich war sehr freudig überrascht. Wir sollten uns in Bielefeld mal im *Verabredethread *kontakten. So *Borgholzhausenrunde *z.B., mit ein paar schönen Abfahrten. Die Norddeutschen sind natürlich gern auch bei uns willkommen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS.; Die Kiste hab ich kaum wieder sauber bekommen. Schöner Schlammpanzer drauf.


----------



## stoppelhopper (27. November 2012)

Mich hat der Ausflug am Wochenende ja auch noch in anderer Weise inspiriert...

http://youtu.be/KqPKKBSe83I





Hat (beiden) Spaß gemacht, machen wir jetzt glaube ich öfter, aber 20km brauche ich den alten Herren nicht mehr durch den Wald scheuchen


----------



## Surfjunk (27. November 2012)

Das wird das neue Trail-Must-Have für die nächste Saison. 

Ein Traildog!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppelhopper (27. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Das wird das neue Trail-Must-Have für die nächste Saison.
> 
> Ein Traildog!



Aber nicht dass demnächst die Wauzies die Ohren eloxiert bekommen, damit die zu den Naben in Herrchens Fahrrad passen


----------



## crossboss (28. November 2012)

Vllt nen eloxiertes Hundenpanzerhalsband aus 6061 Alu so als Trainingsgewicht!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey Markus, echt klasse so mit Hund. ich bin früher immer mit unserem Familienhund laufen gegangen. Das Tempo war für die Flohbremse aber eher gemütlich. Beim Biken müssen die sich aberschon ganz schön strecken. 

Demnächst also Biken im Rudel


----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Schön das wir so ne tolle Truppe waren und echt sozial kompatibel denn wirklich Alle nahmen Rücksicht aufeinander. Mir hat es Mega Spaß gemacht, Leute und wenn das Wetter passt ( und das passt eigentlich ja immer ) fahr ich vor Weihnachten da wieder hin.
> 
> Schön das auch Andre, und Markus mit Ihren FreundInnen vorbei geschaut haben,  ich war sehr freudig überrascht. Wir sollten uns in Bielefeld mal im *Verabredethread *kontakten. So *Borgholzhausenrunde *z.B., mit ein paar schönen Abfahrten. Die Norddeutschen sind natürlich gern auch bei uns willkommen
> 
> ...



Hey,

Bin ich hier mit norddeutsch gemeint?

(hätte demnächst auch mal wieder Zeit für eine OWL-Tour!)


----------



## crossboss (29. November 2012)

na logo
Aber auch Alle Leute, die nördlich von Bieledorf residieren...................


----------



## Surfjunk (30. November 2012)

Jemand Lust heute im laufe des Tages, zeit flexibel, eine wenig rumspringen auf den Ü30?
Will keine Tour fahren sondern da ein wenig rumprügeln. 
Werde wahrscheinlich sogar meinen Sohn mit nehmen.


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Jemand Lust heute im laufe des Tages, zeit flexibel, eine wenig rumspringen auf den Ü30?
> Will keine Tour fahren sondern da ein wenig rumprügeln.
> Werde wahrscheinlich sogar meinen Sohn mit nehmen.



Schade, wenn Heute keine Weihnachtsfeier in Cloppenburg wäre ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (30. November 2012)

Wenn das so weiter geht, kannst Du Junior schon mal zur Rampage 2020 anmelden.
Du müsstest dich danach nur noch mit Managementaufgaben wie gutbezahlten Sponsorenverträgen befassen...! 
So wie z. B. der Vater von Steffi Graf. Der hatte doch auch prima Connections in die Schweiz, oder?
Wobei das heutzutage ja auch nicht mehr die super Idee sein soll...! (Steuer-CD) LOL


----------



## Surfjunk (30. November 2012)

Oh ja ich hänge meinen Scheiß an denn Nagel und mache ein auf Manager


----------



## tommi101 (30. November 2012)

Bei mir passt es heute leider auch nicht..
Wünsch Euch viel Spass


----------



## crossboss (30. November 2012)

Zu weit für mal eben Surf. Hoppeln, mach ich heute 13.00 Uhr nahe  der Hühnenburg BI

Morgen gegen 11 UHR Habichtshöhe Trail Tour IM Teuto


----------



## 107octane (2. Dezember 2012)

Hier ein kleines Video von der Tour im Deister am 25.11.2012. Ich habe das GoPro-Material von Markus zusammengeschnitten. Blöderweise hat ein baumelnder Gurt vom Rucksack die Bilder von einigen schönen Abfahrten unbrauchbar gemacht. Wolfi bekommt leider eine Durchfahrtstrafe wegen rechts überholen.

Gruß, André


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Dezember 2012)

Sauber


----------



## Zyran (2. Dezember 2012)

107octane schrieb:


> Hier ein kleines Video von der Tour im Deister am 25.11.2012. Ich habe das GoPro-Material von Markus zusammengeschnitten. Blöderweise hat ein baumelnder Gurt vom Rucksack die Bilder von einigen schönen Abfahrten unbrauchbar gemacht. Wolfi bekommt leider eine Durchfahrtstrafe wegen rechts überholen.
> 
> Gruß, André



Schönes Video


----------



## crossboss (2. Dezember 2012)

nettes Video


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Dezember 2012)

Top! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (2. Dezember 2012)

Auch von mir ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (4. Dezember 2012)

und ich schäme mich wegen meinem rechts überholen
schönes video
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal was für ganz Kurzentschlossene. 

Ich fahre gleich los mit meinem Bruder in den Deister. 
Lockere Trailrunde. 
Wir werde hier nicht vor 11:30-12:00 weg kommen. 
Also so grob Treffpunkt am Nienstedter Pass Parkplatz 12:45-13:15 Koordinaten sind etwas weiter oben in diesen Thread. 
Schickt mir eine Pn dann warten wir auch.


----------



## crossboss (27. Dezember 2012)

Schade ist doch ganz schön knapp ab jetzt denn ich habe gerade erst mit Familie gefrühstückt. Schaff ich nicht mehr.

Wie sihts denn mit Samstag aus , das könnte klappen zumal da jutes Wetter anjesacht  ist.#
 Wie wärs mit Samstag um 11 Uhr am Nienstätter Passer. Nen *Abschlußtrailride für 2012*. Inclusive Jause im Kafee wäre geil.

Hat wär Lust wieder in ner größeren OWL Truppe zu starten dann meldet Euch hier bitte bald zu Wort.
Wenn wir nen Guido hätten, der sich bestens auskennt(ich nur zu wenig), wärs natürlich am besten.


----------



## tommi101 (27. Dezember 2012)

Da melde ich schon mal Bedarf an!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

Für Samstag hätte ich auch Interesse!

(auch als Niedersachse!)


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Dezember 2012)

So wir sind wieder heile Zuhause angekommen. 
Naja, Patrick hate es das Schaltauge verbogen beim abschmieren aber ansonsten alles Heil geblieben. 
Nassen Arsch von unten und oben  aber total geil


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Dezember 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> ... Nassen Arsch von unten und oben  aber total geil



Da macht die Saftrinne ihrem Namen alle Ehre!


----------



## Zyran (28. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (28. Dezember 2012)

Moin, für Samstag würde ich auch erstmal Bedarf anmelden. Steht aber leider noch nicht zu 100% fest, ob ich frei bekomme.

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## crossboss (28. Dezember 2012)

So Orkan, ich werde 
Samstag  in den deister fahren können,Zeit habe ich, machst du denn nun den Scout?
Oder muß ich den Kompaß mitnehmen
Wie schauts aus mit *12 Uhr am Nienstätter Paß*, was ist mit Björn?


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss euch leider enttäuschen, kann diesmal nicht mit wenn ich keine mittelschwere Ehekrise heraufbeschwören mochte 

Frauchen hat schon andere Pläne für uns am Samstag gehabt.


----------



## crossboss (28. Dezember 2012)

OK Orkan geht natürlich vorjuten Rutsch denn mal ins Neue!
Mal schauen, ob ich mich da zurecht finde...............blöd wenn man sonst immer hintendran gefahren ist. 3-4 schön Trails kenn ich aber wohl. Ich hoffe ich find dann mein Auto wieder .


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich schreibe dir mal über pn kurz unsere standartrunde auf. 
Das solltest du dann ja finden.


----------



## crossboss (28. Dezember 2012)

cancelled


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin dann leider nicht dabei.


----------



## the_Shot (29. Dezember 2012)

Bin leider auch raus, aber trotzdem viel Spaß!

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## crossboss (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin heute morgen wegen des weiten Weges etwas unmotiviert und fahre mit Bergschreck und Freunden deshalb  lieber doch in Bielefeld. Vllt kriegen wir da mal wieder ne größere Truppe fürn Deister zusammen.


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Januar 2013)

Deister für Kurzentschlossene. 

Ich muss nochmal raus, am Montag ist der Urlaub vorbei. 

Treffpunkt 1:
Um 10 Uhr Nienstedter Pass. 
1 Stunde Trailgeballere Ü30

Treffpunkt 2:
Um 11 dito
Lockere Trailtour. 
Zum warmwerden Ladys und Farn. 
Dann würde ich mal wieder gerne rüber in den Westen fahren da war ich schon ewig nicht.

Postet kurz hier rein damit wir wissen auf wen wir warten müssen.


----------



## wolfi (5. Januar 2013)

oh schade!
leider ist mein we familientechnisch schon verplant.
gerne ein anders mal.
ü 30 würde ich gerne einige male nacheinander fahren. bei der letzten tour war ich schon zu platt...
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Januar 2013)

Oh Mann. Irgendwie komme ich nicht los. 
10 Uhr werde ich nicht packen. 
Werde wohl auch erst gegen 11 Uhr da sein, shit.


----------



## crossboss (5. Januar 2013)

heut hab ich wohl etwas zu lang geschlafenfahr gleich aber mal 2-3 Std frische Luft schnappen


----------



## Xeleux (5. Januar 2013)

Also ich hab morgen Bock auf ne lockere Trailtour im Deister... bin dabei 
Surfjunk, bleibt es trotzdm bei 11 Uhr Tourstart?
Welche Trails liegen denn im Westen?


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Januar 2013)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Also ich hab morgen Bock auf ne lockere Trailtour im Deister... bin dabei
> Surfjunk, bleibt es trotzdm bei 11 Uhr Tourstart?
> Welche Trails liegen denn im Westen?



Ich glaube hier liegt ein Missverständnis vor. 
Wir waren ja schon heute da. 
Das bezog sich auf diesen Samstag um 11uhr 

Wenn es wieder losgeht versuche ich mal früher Bescheid zu geben


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Deister für Kurzentschlossene.
> 
> Ich muss nochmal raus, am Montag ist der Urlaub vorbei.
> 
> ...



ich hoffe doch wohl, dass du bei den zur zeit herrschenden bedingungen im deister den ü30 gemieden hast ?

wir bauen da nicht den ganzen sommer was auf, was dann bei regen wieder kaputt gefahren wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xeleux (6. Januar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier liegt ein Missverständnis vor.
> Wir waren ja schon heute da.
> Das bezog sich auf diesen Samstag um 11uhr
> 
> Wenn es wieder losgeht versuche ich mal früher Bescheid zu geben



Ups... Naja, stand ja auch kein Datum oder Wochentag mit bei  Sorry


----------



## chris2305 (6. Januar 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich hoffe doch wohl, dass du bei den zur zeit herrschenden bedingungen im deister den ü30 gemieden hast ?
> 
> wir bauen da nicht den ganzen sommer was auf, was dann bei regen wieder kaputt gefahren wird.



Ach Hoerman, die Jungs helfen einfach bei der Instandsetzung mit und sind beim Bau des Ladies auch dabei. Der gehört ja auch zur allgemeinen Route


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10161876&postcount=499


----------



## crossboss (6. Januar 2013)

Ich finde das kann man schon verstehen, bei dem Aufwand Die Naturtrails bleiben ja


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Januar 2013)

Entspannt euch büüde.

Wir wissen das der  Ü30 im unteren Teil nicht befahren werden soll.
Ausserdem gibt es ja noch genug anderes.


----------



## crossboss (29. Januar 2013)

Äh Termin für Rumdeistern sagt der Wettermann vorher oder?


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Januar 2013)

Naja, jetzt ist da sone Mischung aus Schnee und Matsch auf den Trails. 
Macht also gar nicht so richtig Spaß. 

Wenn es wieder kälter wird ohne Schnee hätten wir ein Wetterfenster. 
Hartgefrorener Boden ohne Schnee lässt sich schön schnell fahren.

So ganz grob laut Wetterbericht das Wochenende 9-10.2.13. 

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0000815


----------



## crossboss (29. Januar 2013)

wir behalten das mal im Auge........................aua!


----------



## wolfi (18. März 2013)

guten taaaaag!
wie sieht es denn so aktuell im deister aus? ich überlege mich am sonntag mal aus dem familienkreis zu lösen. ich bin heisssss!!!
geht auf den trails wohl schon was?
viele grüße, wolfi.

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (18. März 2013)

Schlitten fahren


----------



## exto (18. März 2013)

Fürchte ich auch


----------



## tmf_superhero (18. März 2013)

Schlitten fahren geht bestimmt.

Allerdings war es heute zum.....*nicht genießen*
Schnee liegt noch, allerdings nur Schneematsch. Der bremst einen ordentlich aus. Dazu ist er teils sehr rutschig. Aber ja, man kann Fahrrad fahren, ein Genuß ist es aber nicht.


----------



## wolfi (18. März 2013)

hi,
erstmal vielen dank für den lagebericht.
dann schauts bei euch nen tacken schlechter aus als bei uns im teuto (bielefelder ecke). dann muss ich mal überlegen wo es mich am sonntag hin verschlägt.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## wolfi (3. April 2013)

Moin,
wie sieht denn die restschnee-lage im deister aus? ich brenne auf eine schöne deisterrunde.
Und wer von den locals hat am samstag nachmittag evtl. lust den guido zu machen?
wäre toll wenn wir was auf die beine stellen können.
viele grüße, wolfi.

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## tmf_superhero (3. April 2013)

Matsch, viel Matsch und Schnee...

Schneereste und tiefer matschiger Boden. Um die Trails nicht ganz zu zerstören, wäre es besser ein paar Wochen zu warten.
Aktuell ist der Kammweg noch weiß, Höhenmeterabwärts wird es immer matschiger und tiefer. Schön ist anders. Gruß superhero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (3. April 2013)

heul ... das habe ich befürchtet... aber danke für die info. und ein wenig schonzeit für die trails ist wichtig:thumbup: da sieht es bei uns nen tacken besser aus... hoffen wir mal auf besseres wetter und ein paar grad mehr.
gruß, wolfi.

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## crossboss (12. April 2013)

was machen denn  die Deisterfeuchtgebiete ? Sonntag solls doch richtig  schön warme Fangos geben . Werd vllt mal wieder dahin düsen, weil schon zu lange vermißt


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. April 2013)

warte noch ne woche, dann sollte alles trocken sein und nicht mehr so schlammig.


----------



## crossboss (12. April 2013)

danke für die Info


----------



## crossboss (16. April 2013)

Nachdem die  Woche das kühle Nasse weitgehend ausbleiben soll, wird es kommendes  Woe was werden mit der Deisterei


----------



## wolfi (16. April 2013)

ich habe leider das we familiäre verpflichtungen und kann nicht.


----------



## crossboss (16. April 2013)

Das mit den Verpflichtungen kenn ich ganz aber wir haben bestimmt auch noch mehere Termine im laufenden Jahr


----------



## wolfi (16. April 2013)

na das denke ich doch mal auch!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (17. April 2013)

...


----------



## wolfi (3. Mai 2013)

moin,
sooooo, für kurzentschlossene:
morgen um 14.30 Uhr (+/- 15 min) treffen am nienstätter pass (hoffe der heißt so...) auf dem wanderparkplatz um dann entspannte 3-4 h trails zu fahren.
also, wer bock hat.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (3. Mai 2013)

ups
es heißt nienstedter pass


----------



## crossboss (3. Mai 2013)

passt schon


----------



## crossboss (3. Mai 2013)

passt schon

Morgen um 15 Uhr ist der 2. Lauf des wilden Endurorennens am _Fahrnweg_. Das schaffen wir noch !


----------



## wolfi (3. Mai 2013)

na da legen wir dann auf der bahn ein brickett zu beim sharan


----------



## crossboss (3. Mai 2013)

wird dein alter Holzvergaser nicht zu heiß, bei Einsatz von Bricketts


----------



## tommi101 (4. Mai 2013)

Moijos...
Ich breche gleich auch mal auf zum Deister. 
Bis gleich am Pass


----------



## wolfi (5. Mai 2013)

Moin, das war  eine sehr schöne tour gestern:thumbup:
War aber auch ne super truppe. Und speziellen dank an nippelspanner fürs guiden.
bis bald, wolfi.

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## crossboss (6. Mai 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> Moin, das war  eine sehr schöne tour gestern:thumbup:
> War aber auch ne super truppe. Und speziellen dank an nippelspanner fürs guiden.
> bis bald, wolfi.
> 
> send from total wichtigen schmartfon



Ja war wieder supi im Deisterich glaub ich bin jetzt endgültig süchtig nach den Trails.


----------



## -Kiwi- (6. Mai 2013)

Hi. 
Ist kommenden Freitag jemand im Deister? 

Gruß, Kiwi. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (6. Mai 2013)

Arbeiten:screwy::banghead:

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## OWL_Biker (19. Oktober 2013)

Jemand kurzfristig morgen Vormittag im Deister?

Ich fahre hin und kenne mich nicht wirklich aus, vllt. kann mir jemand ein paar Trails zeigen?

VG
Fabian


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Oktober 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Jemand kurzfristig morgen Vormittag im Deister?
> 
> Ich fahre hin und kenne mich nicht wirklich aus, vllt. kann mir jemand ein paar Trails zeigen?
> 
> ...



Ja schade, waren gestern nachmittag da.

Ich kann dir 3 Trails im Osten per gpx schicken wenn du möchtest.
Ist eine Runde mit 16 km und ca 750hm


----------



## OWL_Biker (20. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ja schade, waren gestern nachmittag da.
> 
> Ich kann dir 3 Trails im Osten per gpx schicken wenn du möchtest.
> Ist eine Runde mit 16 km und ca 750hm



Hi Orkan,

ich habe mir schon eine schöne Trail Tour aufs Garmin geladen, aber wenn du mir deine Datei dennoch senden würdest, dann wär das nen Traum. 

Wäre eine Alternative wenns doch schlechtes Wetter gibt.

VG
Fabian


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. Oktober 2013)

So, Sonntag im Deister war mega, bin angefixt. 

Orkan hatte mir noch ein paar Tipps und GPS-Tracks zukommen lassen und dabei entstand so beiläufig die Idee einer schönen OWL-Herbsttour mit alle Mann.
Orkan könnte guiden, ich glaube wir haben hier ja mit Nippelspanner und Exto noch ein paar Deisterexperten. 

Das lange Wochenende, daher Freitag der 01.11. oder Samstag der 02.11. würden sich gut für eine gemütliche 3 bis 4 h Endurorunde auf den örtlichen Trails eignen.

Orkan hatte sich auch überlegt das Ganze mit einem Nightride am vorangehenden Abend zu verbinden, da er mit seinem Camper gleich dort bleiben würde.

So jetzt seid ihr dran, wer hätte denn Lust?


----------



## criscross (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (23. Oktober 2013)

Bin dabei, wenn Wetterchen ist


----------



## Burner811 (23. Oktober 2013)

Samstag wär ich dabei ;-)


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Oktober 2013)

Das lange Wochenende fidne ich auch gut.

Freitag Nightride kann ich aber nicht zusagen da ich die ganze Woche in Köln bin und meine Frau mir das wohl nicht durchgehen lässt.
Samstag den ganzen Tag finde ich ok.
Wir machen dann erst Osten, dann Mittag am Turm und weitergehts im Westen.
 @exto; @nippelspanner; was is mit euch?


----------



## exto (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich könnte nur Freitag. Am Samstag ist Abschiedsparty für meine Tochter. Die geht für'n halbes Jahr nach Hawaii. Da is schlecht mit zwischendurch mal besuchen


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. Oktober 2013)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich Samstag dabei. 

Gruß, Kiwi. 

Mobil gesendet.


----------



## nippelspanner (24. Oktober 2013)

Das wird nix.
Bin in Südtirol.
Biken.


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Das wird nix.
> Bin in Südtirol.
> Biken.



Viel Spass da unten!
Bring Bilder mit!


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Oktober 2013)

Hmm, klingt interessant! ... aber ich würde dann doch eher am Samstag mit Extos Tochter nach Hawaii!







... ach mist, ist ja erst nur Abschiedsparty.


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Oktober 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Da is schlecht mit zwischendurch mal besuchen


 
wo ein wille,... da auch ein weg. 
dir fällt schon was ein  .


----------



## exto (24. Oktober 2013)

Schon passiert 

Im Februar treffen wir uns in Bangkok. Relativ gesehen, ist das für beide ein Katzensprung 

Trotzdem ein komisches Gefühl, wenn die Küken ausfliegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (24. Oktober 2013)

Also vorbehaltlich schönem Wetter hätten wir dann:

criscross
crossboss
Burner811
Surfjunk (als Guide?!?)
Kiwi
Sumsemann
Waldwichtel
OWL_Biker

Was ist denn mit den Lübbeckern um JenSeits, chucki bo und poekelz?
Und der Bielefeld&Lippe Fraktion um the_Shot, slang, kris und Co.?


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich halte das mal "offen", weil das lange WoE ja ein Westfalentag ist. Leider
könnten bei mir aber beruflich "Niedersachsen-Termine" dazwischen kommen.

Lustn hätte ich aber schon....


----------



## Nico Laus (24. Oktober 2013)

Dabei! Wollte schon immer mal in den Deister. Reisepass liegt bereit. Welche Impfungen sind nötig?


----------



## Zyran (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich will auch mit


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Oktober 2013)

Zyran schrieb:


> Ich will auch mit



Dann stell dich mal drauf ein das du mich mitnehmen musst.

Mein Auto ist den Samstag beim Aufbereiter.


----------



## Sonne310 (25. Oktober 2013)

Waldi ? Du mit Deinem Rad im Deister bei ner Enduro-Tour ? Ich glaub das haben die hier falsch aufgefasst


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Oktober 2013)

Lars das ist da echt ganz schön Wurzelig und Sattelstütze runter ist da eigentlich überall Pflicht.

Also pack mal grosse Schlappen auf den Hobel und eine leicht zu öffnende Sattelklemme.


----------



## Zyran (25. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Dann stell dich mal drauf ein das du mich mitnehmen musst.
> 
> Mein Auto ist den Samstag beim Aufbereiter.



Das sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## kris. (25. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Lars das ist da echt ganz schön Wurzelig und Sattelstütze runter ist da eigentlich überall Pflicht.
> 
> Also pack mal grosse Schlappen auf den Hobel und eine leicht zu öffnende Sattelklemme.



und einen Kettennieter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne310 (25. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Lars das ist da echt ganz schön Wurzelig und Sattelstütze runter ist da eigentlich überall Pflicht.
> 
> Also pack mal grosse Schlappen auf den Hobel und eine leicht zu öffnende Sattelklemme.




Glaubst Du Waldi würde seine Sattelstütze zerkratzen ? 

Und große Schlappen passen bei ihm vom Abstand vermutlich auch nicht drauf...

Ich sag ja, Ihr habt es falsch verstanden, Waldi will doch nur mit Extos Tochter nach Hawai


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Oktober 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> und einen Kettennieter!



Als Mutter Beimer aus OWL habe ich mir extra für Waldi wieder 2 Stück eingepackt... man weiss ja nie ...



Sonne310 schrieb:


> Glaubst Du Waldi würde seine Sattelstütze zerkratzen ?



... genauso wie Verbandszeug wenn er dann den Farn mit ausgezogener Stütze fährt


----------



## OWL_Biker (25. Oktober 2013)

criscross
crossboss
Burner811
Surfjunk (als Guide?!?)
Kiwi
Sumsemann
Waldwichtel (mit Kettennieter)
OWL_Biker
zyran
Nico_Laus
chucki_bo (wenn die Niedersachsen den Ball flach halten)

Denke mal wenn wir HK-Cup-mäßig mit 20 Leuten durch den Deister rollen, dann wird es ja ohnehin ein eher gechillteres Tempo. Bergrunter kann der ein oder andere CC'ler um Waldi ja auch sonst den normalen Weg nehmen, wenn es eng wird und  man trifft sich unten. Aber so eine Tour mit alle Mann, das wäre doch nochmal schön.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Oktober 2013)

OK, ich haue mal hier einen Touren Vorschlag raus.

Treffpunkt Waldkater.
Hoch zum Grenzweg, runter.
Wieder hoch zum Kammweg, rüber bis zum Nagelneuen Ladies, runter.
Wieder hoch zum Farnweg, komplett runter.
Wieder hoch zum Kamm, rüber zum Barbie, runter.
Nochmal hoch und dann Grabweg mit Dropland und Kleinlangenhagen.

Dann haben wir 20+ auf der Uhr und an 1000hm.

Ich bin dann platt.

Oder am Pass parken und dann dasselbe plus Ü30.
Dann haben wir 30+ und 1200hm+
Das ist dann aber echt schon ne Ansage.
Weiss nicht ob ich mir das nach 8 Wochen Nonbike zutraue.
Da macht dann der Guido schlapp


----------



## OWL_Biker (25. Oktober 2013)

Locker flockig, erster Vorschlag passt doch... Wer noch nicht Satz ist keilt halt nochmal hoch. Finde auch dass die trails bergab ganz schön rangehen.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Oktober 2013)

Ja das stimmt. Gerade Farn saugt doch ganz derbe.
In der Mitte denke ich immer" Wann ist der endlich zuenden!"

Wir könnten am Annaturm sogar ein Kaltschale nehmen bzw. was essen.
Die werden bestimmt offen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (25. Oktober 2013)

Finde den ersten Vorschlag auch gut!
Um wieviel wäre Treffpunkt am Parkplatz?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Oktober 2013)

10:30 ???

Bin Vater mit 2 Kindern


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. Oktober 2013)

Klingt gut.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Oktober 2013)

Treffpunkt Waldkater

http://goo.gl/maps/nQddq


----------



## criscross (25. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> 10:30 ???
> 
> Bin Vater mit 2 Kindern



Geht auch 11.00h ?


Bei 100km Anfahrt muss ich ja sonst schon vorm Aufstehen los


----------



## crossboss (25. Oktober 2013)

Bitte am Pass Orkan  wie immer oder?!

Hey bin für  11 Uhr, ich komm doch von weit wech, aus der Stadt die es nicht gibt.

Und 1000hm sind gut.

Und geh mal davon aus, das dann doch nicht alle kommen werden......


----------



## criscross (25. Oktober 2013)

@ crossboss

wie lange fährt man ca. bis zum Treffpunkt, 1,15h ?


----------



## crossboss (25. Oktober 2013)

q


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Oktober 2013)

Ne Pass echt nicht.

Dann müssen wir komplett rüber und am ende wieder zurück und auch noch wieder hoch.

Von Bi aus ca. 100km und 1.14 fahrt laut GE


11 Uhr geht für mich auch klar


----------



## criscross (25. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ne Pass echt nicht.
> 
> Dann müssen wir komplett rüber und am ende wieder zurück und auch noch wieder hoch.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (25. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch für 11 Uhr am Waldkater. 

Gruß, Kiwi. 

Mobil gesendet.


----------



## crossboss (26. Oktober 2013)

q


----------



## RolfK (26. Oktober 2013)

Wenn das Wetter passt, bin ich auch dabei 

criscross
crossboss
Burner811
Surfjunk (als Guide?!?)
Kiwi
RolfK
Sumsemann
Waldwichtel (mit Kettennieter)
OWL_Biker
zyran
Nico_Laus
chucki_bo


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Oktober 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter passt, bin ich auch dabei
> 
> criscross
> crossboss
> ...




Ich glaube Shoti hätte auch Interesse...


----------



## the_Shot (27. Oktober 2013)

Möchten ja, kann allerdings noch keine Zusage machen. Sollte meine Frau am Samstag nicht arbeiten müssen und es nicht aus Eimern schüttet, so könnte ich mir vorstellen, an diesem Vorhaben Teil zu nehmen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohropax (27. Oktober 2013)

wenn meine Erkältung den eingeschlagenen Weg einhält, bin ich auch dabei:

criscross
crossboss
Burner811
Surfjunk (als Guide?!?)
Kiwi
RolfK
Sumsemann
Waldwichtel (mit Kettennieter)
OWL_Biker
zyran
Nico_Laus
chucki_bo
ohropax


----------



## crossboss (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin nach wie vor für die Nienstätter Pass Variante um 11 Uhr.  <Startpunkt liegt für mich deutlich günstiger und die andere Tour wird viel  zu kurz für die lange Anfahrt.
Beginn Ladies Only usw. weil ich da in hübscher Damenbegleitung fahren werdeMan sieht sich !


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Oktober 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Möchten ja, kann allerdings noch keine Zusage machen. Sollte meine Frau am Samstag nicht arbeiten müssen und es nicht aus Eimern schüttet, so könnte ich mir vorstellen, an diesem Vorhaben Teil zu nehmen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



Shotmeister, ich hoffe, du bist dabei!
Wie bereits gesagt, du wirst es nicht bereuen!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (29. Oktober 2013)

an alle die dabei sein wollen, vllt die Regensachen einpacken.........aber egal, wer kein Weichei ist, fährt dennoch!

-------die Vorhersage  Barsinghausen nahe Deister--------
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0000815Aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (29. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir wird die Seite 'komisch' angezeigt, sodass ich gar nicht die Vorhersage für Fr/Sa sehen kann. Vielleicht hast du die falsch überflogen? Ich sehe bei Wetter.info für nämlich nur minimales Feuchterisiko.


----------



## crossboss (29. Oktober 2013)

siehe oben so stehts da,  das bedeutet dann also positiv 30-35% Sonne und trocken

*Samstag* 02.11.2013          
*morgens* 


leichter Regen9 / 11 °C                                                                                                            *mittags* 


leichter Regen12 / 13 °C                                                                                                            *abends* 


leichter Regen11 / 11 °C                                                                                                            *nachts* 


leichter Regen10 / 10 °C                                                                                      Stündliche Werte
05-17 Uhr 
Stündliche Werte
17-05 Uhr 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  3,5 mm
                            70% Risiko                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    2,5 mm
                            70% Risiko                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    0,8 mm
                            65% Risiko                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    2,6 mm


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Oktober 2013)

ohropax schrieb:


> wenn meine Erkältung den eingeschlagenen Weg einhält, bin ich auch dabei:
> 
> criscross
> crossboss
> ...


 

Öhhhhm! Ich hab mich gar nicht gemeldet. Bin ne langsame CC-Schlampe und nicht so ein Gravtiy-Gay wie ihr!!!  _(... Guy meinte ich)_


----------



## crossboss (30. Oktober 2013)

..........na denn,...............mach mal langsam Aufwärmgymnastik


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Oktober 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Öhhhhm! Ich hab mich gar nicht gemeldet. Bin ne langsame CC-Schlampe und nicht so ein Gravtiy-Gay wie ihr!!!  _(... Guy meinte ich)_



Wie jetzt... ?

Kommst du nicht mit?

Los gib dir mal nen Ruck


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte lediglich geschrieben das ich lieber mit Extos Tochter nach Hawai geflogen wäre.  _(... da könnte ich dann endlich mal wieder meinen Hula-Rock anziehen)_

Aber Samstag werde ich vermutlich eh arbeiten. Trotzdem viel Spaß euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (30. Oktober 2013)

Hi.

Weather Pro zeigt mir von Tag zu Tag immer weniger Niederschlag (Tagsüber) für Wennigsen am Deister an. Das ist gut!
Vorgestern noch 1,5mm, gestern 1mm und heute 0,5mm.
In der Nacht davor soll aber einiges an Regen runterkommen. Vielleicht wird das ja auch noch weniger...
Ansonsten ist ja recht viel Nadelwald im Deister... kann man ja ohnehin im Nassen gut fahren. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## tmf_superhero (30. Oktober 2013)

täuscht euch da nicht  Der Deister hat so einige fiese Stellen parat


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Oktober 2013)

aber nicht auf der tour, die orkan fahren will !!!


----------



## Sumsemann (30. Oktober 2013)

Wo und wann wäre denn Sa Treff???

Ich hardere noch wegen dem Wetter...

Hab grad erst gestern Abend den Arsch RICHTIG!!! nass gekriegt und aktuell die Schnauze voll...


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. Oktober 2013)

Treffpunkt Waldkater um 11 Uhr. 


http://goo.gl/maps/nQddq


Mobil gesendet.


----------



## wolfi (30. Oktober 2013)

Hätte ich im moment nen bike, ich wäre gerne mit dabei! auch bei regen... deister rocks!:thumbup:
ich wünsche euch jedenfalls viel spaß.
gruß, wolfi.


send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## exto (30. Oktober 2013)

Waldi, überleg dir das noch mal. Meine Tochter nimmt dich eh nicht mit und der Deister is ne andere Dimension des Bikens!


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Oktober 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wo und wann wäre denn Sa Treff???
> 
> Ich hardere noch wegen dem Wetter...
> 
> Hab grad erst gestern Abend den Arsch RICHTIG!!! nass gekriegt und aktuell die Schnauze voll...



Komm stelle dich nicht so an!

Du glaubst zwar das du auf das Mädels wie Zucker wirkst... 

...bestehst aber auch zu 70% aus Wasser...

Ok...wahrscheinlich warmes Wasser


----------



## crossboss (30. Oktober 2013)

Hoffentlich wird der Deister nicht noch zur_ Sahelzone_ wenn das Wetter da von Tag zu Tag trockener wird 

Und Wolfi :ich häkel dir schnell noch` n Bike


----------



## Nico Laus (30. Oktober 2013)

Wie anspruchsvoll sind die Trails, die wir fahren werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (30. Oktober 2013)

Das ist alles fahrbar, locker weg.
Uphill geschwucke und DH schön flowig.
Kannst aber auch auf dem Ladies fliegen wenn du willst


----------



## Nico Laus (30. Oktober 2013)

Klingt gut


----------



## crossboss (31. Oktober 2013)

Regenrisiko leicht gestiegen, Gummistiefel?

*Samstag* 02.11.2013          
*morgens* 


leichter Regen12 / 12 °C                                                                                                            *mittags* 


leichter Regen12 / 13 °C                                                                                                            *abends* 


leichter Regen10 / 11 °C                                                                                                            *nachts* 


bedeckt10 / 10 °C                                                                                      Stündliche Werte
05-11 Uhr 
Stündliche Werte
11-17 Uhr 
Stündliche Werte
17-23 Uhr 
Stündliche Werte
23-05 Uhr 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  1,8 mm
                            80% Risiko                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    0,8 mm
                            80% Risiko                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    1,1 mm
                            80% Risiko                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    < 0,1 mm
                            35% Risiko


----------



## wolfi (31. Oktober 2013)

ok,
ich habe nen gegenvorschlag für alle pussys:
ihr helft mir am samstag küche abbauen und dielenboden rausreißen


----------



## crossboss (31. Oktober 2013)

Na hoffentlich bist du dann gut auf den Ansturm vorbereitet !


----------



## Nico Laus (31. Oktober 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> ok,
> ich habe nen gegenvorschlag für alle pussys:
> ihr helft mir am samstag küche abbauen und dielenboden rausreißen



Klingt verlockend.


----------



## wolfi (31. Oktober 2013)

ich habe immer bratwurst in der tiefkühltruhe


----------



## crossboss (31. Oktober 2013)

na denn, ich esse die lieber  gegrillt


----------



## OWL_Biker (31. Oktober 2013)

Also ich würde wohl noch einen Kumpel mitbringen, der fährt noch nicht lange und ist bergab noch nicht so schnell unterwegs. Aber sollte bei 4 bis 5 von den lange Trails die wir nehmen ja absolut passen. 

Wettermäßig wirds wohl wie letztes WE, ein paar Tropfen und gut. Passt doch!

Also alle wie geplant dabei?

VG
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (31. Oktober 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> ok,
> ich habe nen gegenvorschlag für alle pussys:
> ihr helft mir am samstag küche abbauen und dielenboden rausreißen


Lad dir Shoti und Waldi ein. Quasi Stan und Olly des Bielefelder Nordens.  Mit Kettensäge und Radkreuz regeln die das. Danach ist Platz für nen schicken Neubau ;-);-)


----------



## Huskyspeed (31. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Komm stelle dich nicht so an!
> 
> Du glaubst zwar das du auf das Mädels wie Zucker wirkst...
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfi (31. Oktober 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Lad dir Shoti und Waldi ein. Quasi Stan und Olly des Bielefelder Nordens.  Mit Kettensäge und Radkreuz regeln die das. Danach ist Platz für nen schicken Neubau ;-);-)



Lol:thumbup:

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Surfjunk (31. Oktober 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Lad dir Shoti und Waldi ein. Quasi Stan und Olly des Bielefelder Nordens.  Mit Kettensäge und Radkreuz regeln die das. Danach ist Platz für nen schicken Neubau ;-);-)


----------



## Surfjunk (1. November 2013)

Ich will ja nicht meckern.... aber für morgen sieht es es nicht gut aus





Wie sieht den Plan B aus?

Wir gehen schwimmen... oder direkt in Kneipe


----------



## Sumsemann (1. November 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern.... aber für morgen sieht es es nicht gut aus
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 261473
> 
> ...



Also...

Shoti und ich haben keine Lust auf 100km Autofahrt in den Deister um da dann im Regen nur mit angezogener Bremse auf den nassen und uns unbekannten Trails zu Fahren.

Bei einem anderen Termin mit etwas besserem Wetter sind wir dann aber mit dabei!!!

Unsere Planung für morgen sieht erstmal so aus:


...lockere Tour mit Traileinlage, gefahren wird auch bei leichtem Regen.

Start am JoBerg - am Sender runter - rechts ab - wieder hoch - Mufflon wieder runter - wieder hoch aufn H Weg - wieder links runter Steinhagen - wieder hoch aufn H weg - Drachenfliegerschanze runter - rechts ab - Trail runter - Einkehr in der Wilhelmshöhe - wieder hoch aufn H Weg - Bibertrail - dann über die Nordseite Terra und x25 zurück zum JoBerg.

Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest, denke aber an halb elf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (1. November 2013)

Du meinst bestimmt Friedrichshöhe, oder ?
und einige Trails richtung Steinhagen sind abgeholzt 
Da kannste jetzt mit nem Auto durchfahren........




Bin für morgen auch Deistertechnisch  raus,

fahre hier ne Trailrunde.....


----------



## Sumsemann (1. November 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt Friedrichshöhe, oder ?
> und einige Trails richtung Steinhagen sind abgeholzt
> Da kannste jetzt mit nem Auto durchfahren........
> 
> ...



Öhm..., jep Friedrichshöhe 

Werden wir morgen sehen, was wie noch fahrbar ist...
Ggf werd der eine oder andere Trail auch mehrfach gefahren...


----------



## Surfjunk (1. November 2013)

Ist mir ehrlich auch zu nass.
Habe ein wenig Schiss das ich mich legen und mir den Hals wieder verknacke oder sonst was.

Was meint den so der Rest?


----------



## Sumsemann (1. November 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ist mir ehrlich auch zu nass.






Surfjunk schrieb:


> Komm stelle dich nicht so an!


----------



## Surfjunk (1. November 2013)

Na komm, da sah es ja auch nicht so aus als wen der Wald wegschwimmt


----------



## Sumsemann (1. November 2013)

...hab ja auch nix gesagt 

Die Aussichten für die nächsten Tage sind aber auch echt bescheiden!!!


----------



## crossboss (1. November 2013)

# hüstel # Warmduscher


----------



## OWL_Biker (1. November 2013)

Kann hier den allgemeinen Tenor ob der weiten Fahrt nachvollziehen.

Wobei heute ja auch Regen angesagt ist und gerade sogar die Sonne durchkommt. 
 @the_Shot und @Sumsemann: Würde mich eigentlich gerne anschließen...


----------



## Sumsemann (1. November 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Kann hier den allgemeinen Tenor ob der weiten Fahrt nachvollziehen.
> 
> Wobei heute ja auch Regen angesagt ist und gerade sogar die Sonne durchkommt.
> @the_Shot und @Sumsemann: Würde mich eigentlich gerne anschließen...






Warum nur "eigentlich"??? 

Treffpunkt ist auf dem Parkplatz am Johannesberg.

Shoti hat 10.30h vorgeschlagen. Sollte das zu Früh sein können wir uns sicher auch gerne um 11.00h dort treffen...


----------



## Nico Laus (1. November 2013)

Also morgen kein Deisterbiken aufgrund von 50% Wahrscheinlichkeit auf vereinzelte Regenschauer? Ist auch besser so. Lasse ich mir morgen Haare und Nägel machen. 

tüdellüüüühüü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zyran (1. November 2013)

Wir könnten doch auch ne Wintertour machen?

In paar Wochen ist der Boden schön hart.


----------



## the_Shot (1. November 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Also morgen kein Deisterbiken aufgrund von 50% Wahrscheinlichkeit auf vereinzelte Regenschauer? Ist auch besser so. Lasse ich mir morgen Haare und Nägel machen.
> 
> tüdellüüüühüü



Die Haare machen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nico Laus (1. November 2013)

Föhnwelle mit Strähnchen


----------



## the_Shot (1. November 2013)

Perfekt, ich bin gespannt

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Surfjunk (1. November 2013)

Ich brauche jetzt mal ne Meinung von euch. Fahren wir jetzt oder nicht?

Oder schauen wir alle morgen um 9 hier rein und stimmen ab?


----------



## OWL_Biker (1. November 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Warum nur "eigentlich"???
> 
> Treffpunkt ist auf dem Parkplatz am Johannesberg.
> 
> Shoti hat 10.30h vorgeschlagen. Sollte das zu Früh sein können wir uns sicher auch gerne um 11.00h dort treffen...



"Eigentlich" weil wir ja "eigentlich" in den Deister wollten.

Wenn 4 bis 5 Leute morgen am Start sind, dann fahre ich in den Deister, zumal ich das ganze ja großmaulig mit angeleiert habe. 
Sonst wäre ich gerne dabei, auch wenn ich heute eine fast identische Runde gefahren bin.

Heute war ja auch Regen angesagt und die Tour eben war super, Böden und Wurzeln ok, und hier und da hats mal genieselt.

Zudem geht die "schönste Bikezeit des Jahres" nun langsam aber sicher vorbei und so oft werde ich es wohl nicht mehr in den Deister schaffen.

 @Nico Laus @crossboss @-Kiwi- Wie schauts bei euch wg. morgen?


----------



## wolfi (1. November 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich brauche jetzt mal ne Meinung von euch. Fahren wir jetzt oder nicht?
> 
> Oder schauen wir alle morgen um 9 hier rein und stimmen ab?



Ich bin für fahren! egal wo! ach shice...hab ja im moment gar kein rad...

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. November 2013)

Ich bin um 11 Uhr am Waldkater und freue mich auf den Deister.
Soll ja morgens etwas mehr regnen... ab 10 Uhr soll wesentlich weniger runterkommen.
Moderate Nässe schreckt mich nicht ab. Dadurch wird man nur besser.
Bringe noch 'nen Kollegen mit.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (1. November 2013)

Vermutlich ist das Wetter so ähnlich wie heute. Die Vorhersagelautet genauso. 

Sind heute wieder, recht spontan etwas überrascht, von der vielen Sonne, in den Wald zum Biken . Immerhin 3 Stunden Trailtour nach Halle.
War nur leicht feucht und jut fahrbar. 

Wer bei Nässe auf Laub klarlommt kommt überall durch. Der Modder macht uns nur stärker. 

Also Vitamine rein und aufraffen 

Wäre erst recht angesichts der veränderten Lage für Nienstetter Pass um 12 Uhr , weil es dann trockener sein soll

Abstimmung, sonst fahr ich morgen eben im Teuto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (1. November 2013)

Oh man, das ist jetzt blöd! Ich wäre 100%ig mit in den Deister gefahren, habe mich jetzt aber anderweitig verabredet.


----------



## Surfjunk (1. November 2013)

Ok.

Ich sage hier morgen vor 9 an ob ich komme. @Zyran; muss mich sowieso mitnehmen sonst geht´s nicht.


----------



## exto (1. November 2013)

Oh mann, ihr seid vielleicht ein Hühnerhaufen...


----------



## Burner811 (1. November 2013)

Ich bin morgen leider auch nicht mit dabei.


----------



## OWL_Biker (1. November 2013)

Bin dann morgen auch um 11 wie besprochen am Waldkater!

Das bisschen Nieselregen. 

  @crossboss: Komm doch auch rüber... Wäre doch blöd jetzt so kurzfristig den Treffpunkt zu verlegen und am Ende stehen Leute umsonst an der falschen Stelle. Also komm ran und beim nächsten mal fahren wir vom Nienstedter Pass.


----------



## RolfK (2. November 2013)

Ich bin auch raus, aktuell regnet es in Barsinghausen immer noch. Hier in Lemgo auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (2. November 2013)

Ich bin raus. Da ist mir die Anfahrt zu lang. Nen nassen 
Ar*ch kann ich mir auch zu Hause holen.

Den übrig gebliebenen viel Spaß und keine Stunts

chucki_bo


----------



## Huskyspeed (2. November 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Also...
> 
> Shoti und ich haben keine Lust auf 100km Autofahrt in den Deister um da dann im Regen nur mit angezogener Bremse auf den nassen und uns unbekannten Trails zu Fahren.
> 
> ...


 

Also meine Tour heute.....Raus ausm Haus - rechts hoch übern Tönsberg -Wassertretbeckentrail runter-rechts Tönsbergtrail und Sandkuhle bis Segelflugplatz-dann über kleine Wege bis Bini(Keine Einkehr weil zu)-zurück zum Tönsi-alle Trails noch mal rauf und runter-dann nach Hause.

Nach Sunny Benny-Chilli Trail- Holly Hansen usw usw wird's wohl 

etwas dröge ...........aber gut


----------



## Surfjunk (2. November 2013)

So 9 Uhr.

Ich war gerade schon in Minden.
Da pisst es noch mehr als bei uns.

Mir ist das zu nass, da lege ich mich noch aufs Maul und hole mir was am HWS.


----------



## Sumsemann (2. November 2013)

Dann komm doch um 11h zum Parkplatz am Johannes Berg.

Unsere Tour wird ja nicht so "heftig"


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. November 2013)

So Leute, ich habe gerade mit meinem Kollegen gesprochen... 
wir beide werden heute nicht in den Deister fahren. Die Wetter-Vorhersage für den Deister hat sich nicht gebessert, eher verschlechtert.

Wir fahren bei uns im Wiehengebirge: 
Eine schnuckelige Tour von Porta nach Bergkirchen (und zurück) mit allen möglichen Trails. Bei Nässe sicherlich ein Heidenspaß!
Wir starten um 13.30 Uhr am Kaiserhof in Porta/Barkhausen.
Es können sich sehr gerne weitere Mitfahrer anschließen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## OWL_Biker (2. November 2013)

So, wir waren nun wirklich nur zu 2., hoffe ich jedenfalls, denn wir waren erst gegen halb 12 da.

Der Deister war wie ausgestorben. Haben insgesamt 6 Biker gesehen. 

Macht aber trotzdem irre Laune weil es einfach eine andere Welt als der Teuto ist.
16 km Runde über Ladies Only, Babygrab und Farnweg. 
Schööön eingesaut...


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. November 2013)

Cool, dass Du da warst. 

Schade aber, dass es mit allen zusammen nicht geklappt hat. Wetter war halt blöd und so manch' Einer hätte 'ne lange Anfahrt gehabt.
Hoffe, dass es das nachste Mal klappt.
Ansonsten alle einfach regelmäßig (für's gemeinsame Fahren) im Touren-Verabrede-Thread schauen...

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## OWL_Biker (2. November 2013)

Ja wir hatten aus BI ja auch eine lange Fahrt, aber so oft werd ichs dort dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr hinschaffen. Die Tage werden immer kürzer und in der Woche werde ich dieses Jahr wohl keinen Urlaub mehr nehmen. 

Aber ja, nöchstes Mal klappts auch mit dem Wetter und wir fahren mit alle Mann!


----------



## Zyran (2. November 2013)

Vollblut Biker

Mir war es heute einfach zu nass 

Wie waren denn die Bodenverhältnisse auf den trails ?

Alles schön durchgeweicht ?


----------



## Sumsemann (2. November 2013)

Shoti und ich haben heute den Teuto unsicher gemacht.

Nach unserer Trailrunde habe ich noch ne Ausdauer Runde hinten dran gehangen...

Am Ende waren es 63,4km und 1261hm

Zum Teil waren die Wege aber wirklich extrem aufgeweicht und man musste sogar bei leicht bergab treten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (3. November 2013)

Zyran schrieb:


> Vollblut Biker
> 
> Mir war es heute einfach zu nass
> 
> ...



Ging im Deister eigentlich ziemlich klar, bis auf 1, 2 Ausnahmen auf dem Ladies Only im unteren Teil. 
Bergauf sind die Wege ja alle relativ fest.


Sonst natürlich viele Pfützen, aber alles in einem hats richtig Spaß gemacht.
Auf den ganzen Wurzeln auf dem Farnweg war es natürlich mega rutschig, aber auch dass war ok und schult die Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Zyran (3. November 2013)

Ich kann dir die Rubber Queens mit der Black Chilli Mischung empfehlen. 


Damit sind nasse Wurzeln kein Problem mehr!


----------



## OWL_Biker (3. November 2013)

Genau die hab ich drauf!


----------



## Zyran (4. November 2013)

Also meine Laufen super über nasse Wurzeln.

Vielleicht haste ja ein China Plagiat erwischt


----------



## crossboss (4. November 2013)

Im übrigen waren meine Liebste und ich bei relativ gutem Wetter(von oben ) im Deister am Samstag. Ab 12 Uhr am Pass. Der Dreck war schon ok . Die Rubber Queenies haben wieder mal gute Arbeit verrichtet
Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht -schön anspruchvolle 4 Stunden Vergnügen gehabt


----------



## Zyran (4. November 2013)




----------



## Surfjunk (4. November 2013)

Mal ein wenig Druck raus aus der Rubber Queen.
Die kann das ab und Gript dann mehr.

Wobei der Matsch die auch schon ganz schön an die Grenzen bringt.
Seit dem ich Baron, Kaisers oder auch jetzt die Magic Mary fahre merkt doch schon ordentlich was solche gröberen Stollen im nassen Moder zu leisten vermögen.


----------



## crossboss (4. November 2013)

Mit dem Baron war ich nur hinten halbwegs glücklich. Die waren mir dann auch zu schmal und hatten zu schlechten Kurvenhalt. Mir reichen eigentlich für alles übrige die Königin + Mountain King hinten . Sebst im harten Finale Ligure Gelände mit Felsen hat das überzeugt. Schnelle stabile Kombi ohne Platten


----------



## OWL_Biker (4. November 2013)

@Zyran und @Surfjunk: 

Danke, aber meine Rubber Queen läuft super! 
Trotzdem wars rutschig auf den Wurzeln, weils sehr nass war. 

Ihr kennt doch den Farnweg, man (jedenfalls ich) kann nicht jede Wurzel perfekt nehmen und rutscht halt mal.
Eigentlich fand ich gerade das gut, weil man das Balancegefühl fürs Bike entwickelt.

Fragt mal k-star, wenn der mit seinen Slicks über die Wurzeln rutscht. 

Achja hinten hab ich den MKII in 2,4. Find ich auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (4. November 2013)

sach ich doch!


----------



## OWL_Biker (4. November 2013)

Ist ja glaube ich so die meistgefahrenste AM-Kombo überhaupt (außer "Werksreifen").


----------



## Zyran (4. November 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> @Zyran und @Surfjunk:
> 
> Danke, aber meine Rubber Queen läuft super!
> Trotzdem wars rutschig auf den Wurzeln, weils sehr nass war.
> ...



Axo, dann ist ja gut.

Hörte sich so an als hättest du derbe Schwierigkeit gehabt.


----------



## crossboss (14. November 2013)

Ach so............._.OWL Biker_ fragte schonmal vorab an.

Am Samstag und Sonntag soll ja recht gutes Wetter sein
Will noch jemand in den Deister fahren?

Wir könnten vllt unsere letztlich wetterbedingt mißglückte  _Große Enduro Ausfahrt _nochmalnachholen

Muß aber erstmal sehen ob ich ne Fahrgelegenheit zur Verfügung habe.

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/3_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0000815



*Samstag* 16.11.2013          

*morgens* 


wolkig3 / 5 °C                                                                                                                                            *mittags* 


wolkig6 / 8 °C                                                                                                                                            *abends* 


wolkig5 / 6 °C                                                                                                                                            *nachts* 


wolkig5 / 5 °C                                                                                      Stündliche Werte
05-11 Uhr 
Stündliche Werte
11-17 Uhr 
Stündliche Werte
17-23 Uhr 
Stündliche Werte
23-05 Uhr 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      gefühlt wie
                                    2 / *3 °C*                                                                                                                                                < 0,1 mm
                            45% Risiko                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        gefühlt wie
                                    4 / *6 °C*                                                                                                                                                < 0,1 mm
                            20% Risiko                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        gefühlt wie
                                    3 / *4 °C*                                                                                                                                                < 0,1 mm
                            20% Risiko                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        gefühlt wie
                                    3 / *3 °C*                                                                                                                                                < 0,1 mm
                            20% Risiko


----------



## ohropax (14. November 2013)

Moin,

mir würde Sonntag passen, da ich Samstag schon einer Wappenwegrunde zugesagt habe - BTW wer Interesse hat (ohne den Thread hijacken zu wollen): Start um 09:30 an der Uni Bielefeld, mWn oben an der Morgenbreede.

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## OWL_Biker (14. November 2013)

Ja ich wollte Samstag mit zwei Kumpels hin, aber dieses Mal auch eher nur bei Schönwetter. ;-) Hatten so 11:30 Nienstedter Pass angepeilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (15. November 2013)

Samstag 11:30 Deister kommt mir sehr gelegen.
Bin zu 95% dabei!


----------



## crossboss (15. November 2013)

@ Nippelbjörn  Supi freut mich 
@ Orkan was ist mit Dir?


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. November 2013)

Hi.
Bin auch dabei.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wolfi (15. November 2013)

:banghead:
ich will auch
:banghead:
Shice lieferzeit!


send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## crossboss (15. November 2013)

@ Wolfi wir haben doch Mitgefühl und fahren für Dich ne kleine Runde mit

Soooooooooo ich habe morgen den Bus und  bin um 11.30 Uhr am Pass


----------



## nippelspanner (15. November 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei.



Ach du Shice, die jungen Wilden. 
Dann wird das ja wieder so´n Gebolze...!


----------



## tommi101 (15. November 2013)

Ich muss Samstag arbeiten 
Vielleicht fahre ich dann Sonntag noch Deistern. Könnte mir vorstellen das die Bodenverhältnisse gut sind nach dem wenigen Niederschlag der letzten 2-3 Tage.
Wäre gerne Samstag mit dabei....schade! 
Viel Spazz Euch!


----------



## OWL_Biker (15. November 2013)

Was ist denn mit den anderen, die letztes Mal auch Lust hatten?
 @Nico Laus @the_Shot @Sumsemann @Surfjunk @Zyran

?


----------



## Sumsemann (15. November 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit den anderen, die letztes Mal auch Lust hatten?
> @Nico Laus @the_Shot @Sumsemann @Surfjunk @Zyran
> 
> ?



Würde SEHR GERNE auch kommen, doch habe ich morgen leider keine Zeit.


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. November 2013)

@nippelspanner:

Oh, danke für das Kompliment! (...jungen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (15. November 2013)

Bin Sonntag Mittag am Lady's, falls nichts dazwischen kommt


----------



## Surfjunk (15. November 2013)

Bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen. 
Muss morgen mal Family machen.


----------



## OWL_Biker (15. November 2013)

Die kann doch komplett mit wie du uns gelehrt hast.


----------



## Zyran (15. November 2013)

Ich hab Morgen auch keine Zeit.


----------



## Nico Laus (15. November 2013)

Hat jemand ne genaue Adresse fürs Navi?


----------



## OWL_Biker (15. November 2013)

Hmm schau dir mal bei Google Maps Nienstedt an, da geh ja nur eine Straße übern Berg. Da oben geht's dann rechts auf einen Parkplatz, schwer zu verfehlen. Schreibe gerade vom Handy, aber kann sonst morgen früh ne Adresse rüberschicken.


----------



## crossboss (16. November 2013)

Hhhhmmmmm, ich muß für heut leider passen...................


----------



## OWL_Biker (16. November 2013)

Und wir schaffen es nicht auf 11:30 sondern wird wohl so 12. 
sonst schickt mal mobilnummer rüber und wir schauen ob wir euch im Wald abfangen können. 

Vg. Fabian


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. November 2013)

Hi.

Zu spät gelesen...
Björn und ich haben bis 11.45 Uhr gewartet, dann sind wir los.
War 'ne gute Tour... 24km und 760hm.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (16. November 2013)

Ja, Mist, waren um 11:50 da. :-(

Habe dein Auto noch gesehen und auch einen KIA SUV mit MI Kennzeichen der mir auch vom HK Cup bekannt vorkam...

Leider ist mein Strava nach 10 km abgekackt, da mein Iphone Akku wohl hin ist. Haben Rakete und Ü30 gemacht, letzten Teil von Ü30 ab der Schranke 2mal.
Schätze so 20 km und um die 700 hm.


----------



## nippelspanner (16. November 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Haben Rakete und Ü30 gemacht, letzten Teil von Ü30 ab der Schranke 2mal.



Schade, knapp verpasst. 
Wir waren in der anderen Richtung unterwegs (Ladies, Grab)  und Ü30 als Absacker.


----------



## OWL_Biker (16. November 2013)

Sorry, doppelpost.


----------



## OWL_Biker (16. November 2013)

Ja Mist, etwas getrödelt am Morgen und noch Problem mit dem Heckträger gehabt.
Aber richtig gut wars...

Barbiegrab ist alles gut? Hab bei den Deisterfreunden gelesen, dass der kaputt war/ist und es wohl wieder mal internen Stress gab.


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. November 2013)

Ein paar Sprünge sind nicht mehr ganz o.k.
Im Großen und Ganzen aber gut fahrbar. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## exto (17. Dezember 2013)

Tach zusammen!

Die meisten von euch wissen ja, dass es im Deister n Haufen Trails gibt, und im Moment auch ne Menge Leute dabei engagiert sind, zwei offizielle Trail an den Start zu bringen. Sicher haben auch einige von euch mitbekommen, dass es zu dem Thema unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt, und das Ganze deshalb nicht immer unter dem Motto "Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen" läuft.
Sei's drum! Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne!

Ich bin heute durch Zufall in der deisterfreun.de-IG auf ein altes Thema gestoßen, dass irgendwie damit zusammen hängt:

Es kommen ne Menge Leute, so wie wir, aus dem nahen und weiteren Umland in den Deister und nutzen dort die dutzenden von geilen Trails. Die Locals sind gleichzeitig schwer beschäftigt, an den beiden "offiziellen" Trails (ü 30 und Ladies Only) zu bauen. Die vielen anderen Trails brauchen aber auch hin und wieder mal ein Paar pflegende Hände. 
Irgendwie kam mal der Gedanke auf, für jeden Trail eine Art Trailpatenschaft einzurichten. Mir kam dann heute die Idee, dass wir uns ja eigenlich auch daran beteiligen könnten, obwohl wir ja alle n Stück weg wohnen. Schließlich nutzen wir das Revier ja auch und so ganz ohne mal Hand anzulegen, verschwinden die Trails irgendwann. Weil wir alle ja nicht gleich um die Ecke wohnen und eben mal Abends zum durchbürsten kommen können, hab ich mir gedacht, man könnte wenigstens zusammen (so als OWL -Fraktion) ein, zwei Trails übernehmen, auf denen wir nach Absprache, immer mal nach dem Rechten sehen und auch mal Hand anlegen, wenn's um's Aufräumen geht. Ein, zwei Leute von uns sind ja doch immer mal da. Das würde schon was nutzen und wär zusätzlich noch ein Zeichen für guten Willen.

Was haltet ihr davon? Kriegen wir n Paar Leute zusammen, die Lust haben, da mitzumachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (17. Dezember 2013)

Ja, mit anderen zusammen schon. Erst aufräumen und reparieren und dann testen! ;-)


----------



## nippelspanner (18. Dezember 2013)

Wenn´s darum geht, mal Sturmholz an die Seite zu legen oder ein paar Ausläufer zu kappen, spricht da sicher nichts gegen.
Die Klappsäge ist auch zu Hause öfter im Rucksack.
Werde aber bestimmt nicht mit Hacke und Schaufel losziehen. 
Das entspricht auch nicht meiner Vorliebe für naturbelassene Trails!


----------



## exto (18. Dezember 2013)

Genau darum geht's, Björn: Mal n Paar Äste wegräumen, bisschen Laub wegraken (oder wegfahren ) im Herbst oder ein Paar Zweige kappen, die im Sommer in die Line ragen. Das Ganze schön unauffällig, damit der Trail nicht aussieht, wie ne Line im Bikepark und jedem Spaziergänger in's Auge fällt. 
Ich hatte erst mal an Dornröschen gedacht (Nähe Kreuzbuche). Den z.B. hat noch keiner unter die Fittiche genommen.

Diese Monumentalbauerei ist auch nicht mein Ding!


----------



## Dennis32 (18. Dezember 2013)

Da kann ich nippelspanner nur zustimmen.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Dezember 2013)

Dornröschen soll doch gar nicht befahren werden, zumindestens der untere Teil meine ich.


----------



## exto (18. Dezember 2013)

So iel ich weiß, besteht der aus drei Teilen. Der untere war nie so richtig in Betrieb und die beiden anderen sollte ok sein. Sind aber auf jeden Fall interessant genug


----------



## crossboss (18. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich klingt das recht fair aber so mancher , wie auch ich selbst hat wenig Zeit zum Fahren und ich pflege schon ne Menge Trails hier um Bielefeld mit wie gehabt. Das kostet halt mal ne halbe Stunde, egal. Holz wegräumen Laub wegschieben usw. Da fahren natürlich dann auch Touristen von außerhalb gerne drauf. Sollen Sie auch ruhig. Jeder sollte in seinem Revier Ordnung halten und nen bisserl Zeit für Alle investieren. Ich denke dann läuft es  und Alle sind glücklich. ( außer die Waldbesitzer)
Ich werden bestimmt nicht noch zum Laubfegen in den Deister fahren so schön es da ja nu auch ist. Sind und bleiben für mich leider fast 100 km!

Aber wer sich berufen fühlt , warum eigentlich nicht?!


----------



## tmf_superhero (23. Dezember 2013)

Eure Idee finde ich gut. Im Deister ist es aber leider etwas problematisch. Ich weiß, exto hat davon bestimmt schon Wind bekommen.
Momentan arbeiten 10 engagierte Biker für gefühlte 500. Dementsprechend ist die Trailpflege schleppend. Ich als lokal kann sagen: Wenn ein Stein, Baum oder Ast im Wege liegt, räume ich ihn weg. Dazu räume ich Laub und sonstigen Unrat von der Strecke. Ihr macht es auf eueren Strecken nicht anders. Das finde ich auch super  Eventuell habe ich eine andere Einstellung zur Trailpflege, aber wenn ich sehe das andere lokals gar nichts machen finde ich das schade. Deren Einstellung werde ich nicht nachvollziehen können.
Lange Rede gar kein Sinn: Wenn ihr im Deister Äste wegräumt wäre das richtig klasse !!!! Erwarten kann man es nicht. Sympathie und helfende Hände sind immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## crossboss (24. Februar 2014)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo bald ist es wieder soweit, *Biken im Deister* _*reloaded * mit all den *positiv Verrückten* aus OWL und Nachbaschaften_

Ich bin denn mal so frei, das Video von Andre', zur retrospektiven Kenntnisnahme hier nochmal eimal zu verlinken.
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/25096

Lasst uns denn mal hier über den * Termin diskutieren,* an dem die meisten freundlichen *Interessenten* gewillt sind, durchs Unterholz zu peitschen

sportliche Grüße aus OWLs Metropole
Jog


----------



## criscross (24. Februar 2014)

da muss ich dieses Jahr auch umbedingt mal hin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (24. Februar 2014)

Dabei ! 

Wie wäre es mit kommendem Sonntag ....


----------



## crossboss (24. Februar 2014)

to be continued......


----------



## crossboss (24. Februar 2014)

Jungs da hatten wir wohl gerade die ähnliche Eingebungen-OWLs Virus???!!!

Sonntag mal sehen ob da was geht..................hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Nico Laus (24. Februar 2014)

Ohoh, erste Anzeichen für Demenz?  

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, bin ich Sonntag dabei!


----------



## crossboss (24. Februar 2014)

mir gehen die Trails nicht mehr aus dem Kopf .............und da wirds wohl enger da oben

bisheriger Wetterbericht für So. sieht recht gut aus


----------



## tommi101 (24. Februar 2014)

Ich war am Samstag schon mal da 
Es war so ziemlich alles dabei......von krassen Harvesterspuren und Hinterlassenschaften wütender Waldarbeiter, über knietiefe Matschlöcher bis hin zu furztrockenen Trailabschnitten
Es lohnt sich also schon, gestern z.B. war`s im Wald Richtung Externsteine deutlich feuchter von unten.


----------



## crossboss (24. Februar 2014)

Ok, wenns abgetrocknet ist, gehts besser. mal sehen wie die Woche ist.

Ich schlage mal direkt den kommenden *Sonntag, Treffen 12 Uhr am Nienstedter Pass * vor .


----------



## wolfi (24. Februar 2014)

ich melde schon mal reges interesse an.
aber ich muss mir noch das ok von der regierung einholen.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Februar 2014)

Bock hätte ich ja, aber meine körperlich Verfassung ist dermaßen schlecht das ich ein Sauerstoffzelt im Rucksack brauche wenn Jörg sein "normales" Tempo fährt. 

Wird das ne locker Trailrunde oder ehe so eine leistungsoptimierte Bielefelder spezial Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (24. Februar 2014)

Ich melde auch mal Interesse an...
Kann aber noch nicht 100% zusagen.


----------



## crossboss (24. Februar 2014)

OK, ich verstehe , fahre dann wieder rückwärts Orkan!
Hey Matthiasfalls Du das liest, weist Du noch worüber wir vorhin gesprochen haben.......? Garvity mit ja...........10 Km puhhhh, klingelts?

Wir fahren einfach zusammen und gucken dann was am Ende bei rauskommt. Ich Tippe auf Spaß, mit ner Menge Dirt
Allein den Dreck fräsen kann man ja sonst immer, Punkt.

Keine Bange vor der eigenen Courage und einfach mitfahren. Dabei wird man nur besser. Ich laß den Tacho und Pulsmesser eh immer Zuhause.

Bona Notte Lotte


----------



## wolfi (24. Februar 2014)

Orkan, ausserdem habe ich ein rotelaternenabo! Das gebe ich auch nicht so schnell wieder ab 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Februar 2014)

Wolfi und ich bilden die Nachhut und sammeln die verletzen auf


----------



## nippelspanner (25. Februar 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich schlage *Sonntag, Treffen 12 Uhr am Nienstedter Pass * vor .


Dabei! 
.
.
.
(Wenn´s von oben trocken ist.)


----------



## crossboss (25. Februar 2014)

Wolfi,wie siehts mit Fahrgemeinschaft aus , kann Dich wieder mitnehmen, glaub ich bin sowieso  dran, mit fahren, oder?
Sonntag 10.45 Uhr bei mir?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (25. Februar 2014)

können wir gerne machen,
sascha, der feuerwehrmann, möchte auch mit.
klappt das auch? ansonsten fährt der selber.
gruß
wolfi
ach ja, brain will auch... dann sollen die mal zusammen fahren


----------



## crossboss (25. Februar 2014)

Ja , Ja vergiß_ bloß den Brain_ nicht, der ist echt heiß darauf im Deister zu Biken, hat er zumindest neulich im Wald zu mir gesagt. Ok die könnten echt zu 2 fahren. Mit 4 Bikes wirds etwas knifflig bei mir, obwohl das auch schon irgendwie gehen müsste.

Also auf Deutsch , Du müsstest besser doch 10.30 Uhr bei mir sein, damit alles easy ist. Was vor der Tour da oben knabbern kann auch nicht schaden ,denn das wird ja auch etwas anstrengend für die Fanes und den Reiter Wenn wir ganz früh da sind, mach ich erstmal nen Espresso für uns auf dem Womo-Bruzzler.


----------



## crossboss (25. Februar 2014)

"Wird das ne locker Trailrunde oder ehe so eine leistungsoptimierte Bielefelder spezial Runde?"

Hmmmm Orkan, mein Freund, da fällt und doch schon was nettes zu ein. 

Ich nehme extra ne große Kekstüte im Camelbak mit für die Unterzuckerten und 2 Flaschen Weizenkaltschale für die Dehydrierten Genossen auf unserer _1. richtigen Grenzerfahrungstour_ im Frühjahr

Mal im Ernst, wir wollen doch hier motivieren und nicht demoralisieren. Bikekumpane aus den Latschen fahren, entspricht echt nicht dem _Kniggekodex_, keine Bange Leute, wir mach überwiegend sehr locker bergauf. 
Ganz frei, nach dem Motto : "Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen"

Aaaaaabbbeeerrrrrrrrr nicht runter! Oder?

Es wird immer spätestens, am Ende des Trais, auf den_ Besenwagen_ gewartet. 


Pssstttt hey Wolfi, Orkan: Stimmt es eigentlich, das der Jürgen jetzt überall im Rahmen, die Akkus, für den Steinbach Satteltützenmotor in die_ Fanes und Sennes_ eingeschweißt hat?


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Februar 2014)

Ja sicher 

Berg runter hilft mir ja meine natürliche Hangabtriebskraft da sollte es zumindestens für Zippel wieder reichen


----------



## nippelspanner (25. Februar 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> ...da fällt und doch schon was nettes zu ein.


Kiffen?


----------



## crossboss (25. Februar 2014)

"Ich nehme extra ne große Kekstüte im Camelbak mit, für die Unterzuckerten "


............................................aber nur ohne Grünzeugs drin!


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Februar 2014)

Ich habe eine Super Ausrede damit ich Sonntag nicht mit euch mit muss . Wir fahren am Samstag für 4 Tage im die Sächsische Schweiz zum Klettersteig wandern. Unser großer hat Mo-Di. keine Schule daher der Kurztrip.


----------



## Sumsemann (27. Februar 2014)

...und wer macht dann unseren Quotenmigranten???


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Februar 2014)

Waldi kann ja anstatt Rock mal eine Burka tragen


----------



## crossboss (27. Februar 2014)

Sachsenschweiz ist Klasse zum Klettern und Wandern.  Kenn ich auch ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (27. Februar 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Sachsenschweiz ist Klasse zum Klettern und Wandern.  Kenn ich auch ganz gut.


 
Hast du einen Tipp für die Region?


----------



## crossboss (27. Februar 2014)

Orkan hast PN dazu!


----------



## lopolos (27. Februar 2014)

Namd!
Zu 80% bin ich auch dabei. Wo genau wär der Treffpunkt?
@ Jörg : schicke Dir mal PN meine Nummer, für den Fall der Fälle. Lässt du es kurz durchklingen?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## crossboss (27. Februar 2014)

Hi habe Dir eben PN geschrieben, Treffpunkt steht weiter Oben fett


----------



## crossboss (27. Februar 2014)

*Attention please :*

Jetzt mal noch ne *kleine Änderung,* weil der Wolfi morgens immer so müde ist

*Sorry Mädels, wir können am Sonntagmittag erst  um 12.30 Uhr ab Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass starten.* Wolfi hat vorher noch familiäre Verpflichtungen und wir kommen zu 3. oder 4. an den Start. 

Hoffentlich verlaufen, ähm verfahren wir uns nicht, so  in der nordischen Wildnis so ganz mutterseelenallein
................ohne Orkan


----------



## lopolos (27. Februar 2014)

DS.


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Februar 2014)

.... ihr schafft das schon ohne mich


----------



## crossboss (27. Februar 2014)

natürlich siiiiiiiiiiiiischer


----------



## crossboss (27. Februar 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Waldi kann ja anstatt Rock mal eine Burka tragen


 
wieso der Waldi hat sich hier doch garnicht gemeldet Und derist genauso männlich, wie Ihr alle, Mädels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (27. Februar 2014)

Ach Jörg...wenn Waldi mitkommt denke bitte an Kettenglieder, wenn Björn mitkommt an Verbandszeug, sollte meine Bruder mitfahren an ein Schaltauge und für Rolf braucht ihr was zum Mittag inklu. Schlafplatz.
Ich will ja hier nicht meinen Mutter Beimer Titel verlieren nur weil ich einmal nicht mitfahre


----------



## crossboss (27. Februar 2014)

Ja,ja, natürlich  nehm wieder den Kinderanhänger mit, falls, Mittags jemand müde wird.  wer raucht die Joints?


----------



## Rumpelchen (27. Februar 2014)

hatte schon schopketal geplant am wochenende - melde mich bis samstag aber hier nochmal - vielleicht ssind wir im deister mit am start.


----------



## crossboss (27. Februar 2014)

Ja macht das und lasst Euch das nicht entgehen.


----------



## crossboss (1. März 2014)

Wetter sieht ja für morgen echt top aus. Frage: Wer, außer Wolfi,Sasha. vermutlich Nico und mir kommt morgen sicher. um _*12.30 Uhr*_, an den Start, zur Trailausfahrt?

*Treff am rechten Nienstedter Pass Parkplatz!!!*


----------



## wolfi (1. März 2014)

Sumse und ron sind wohl auch mit dabei

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (1. März 2014)

Evtl. auch_ Stubenküken und Rumpelchen_


----------



## Nico Laus (1. März 2014)

Jau, bin dabei.


----------



## Sumsemann (1. März 2014)

...ich wohl auch


----------



## crossboss (1. März 2014)

na denn, wirds ja morgen endlich mal was


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. März 2014)

Hi.
Werde wohl auch mit einigen Leuten dabei sein.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (1. März 2014)

Supi Kiwi, das wird ja wieder richtig lebendig auf den Trails


----------



## Stubenkueken (1. März 2014)

Rumpelchen und ich sind leider auch raus. Die ganze Woche auf Montage und dann noch den ganzen Sonntag weg geht nich auf Dauer. Werden ne Runde hier im Eck starten. Viel Spaß euch


----------



## freetourer (2. März 2014)

Ich würde auch gerne mitkommen.

Ich hätte noch Platz für 1 Person und 1 Bike ab Bielefeld, falls jemand Sprit sparen möchte. - Einfach eine Nachricht mit Telefonnummer schicken.

Wo genau ist der Treffpunkt? - Ich war dort noch nie.

Irgendetwas, was man eindeutig in´s Navi eintippen könnte? 

Bis morgen.


----------



## wolfi (2. März 2014)

Hier die Google maps Daten:
Gesetzte Markierung - Gesetzte Markierung

bei Springe

http://goo.gl/maps/wB7X3

Ist exakt auf der passhöhe der wanderparkplatz auf der rechten Seite.
Bis gleich, wolfi.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (2. März 2014)

Moin freetourer, ins Navi tippen is schlecht,  da dort ein Nummernloser Parkplatz auf der Passhöhe ist.

Hier Google Maps.
Mal ordentlich ranscrollen das Satellitenbild, dann erkennt man den. 

Die Autobahn Autobahn  ab Ausfahrt Lauenau verlassen. Dann Richtung Nienstedt weiter, ist ausgeschildert. Die L401 /Egestorfer Landstraße nach Barsinghausen bringt Dich hin. Direkt hinter dem Camelhöcker  Kurve nach Nienstedt  in Richtung Nordosten ist ein Parkplatz auf der rechten Seite. Kannste wirklich nicht verfehlen.

https://maps.google.de/maps?client=...F-8&ei=DNoSU5nlD62M7Aalg4GABA&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ

Bis gleich 
Gruß Jogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## finflo (2. März 2014)

Ich würde mich heute auch mit anschließen! Bis halb 1


----------



## Dennis32 (2. März 2014)

Verdammt, so eine Riesen Pulk von Mountainbikern und ich muss zum Geburtstag....


----------



## Sumsemann (2. März 2014)

...und wenn ich meinem Wetter App glauben darf, dann scheint dort bereits die Sonne


----------



## Dennis32 (2. März 2014)

Dreh das Messer in der Wunde....Jaaaaa...



:arsch:


----------



## lopolos (2. März 2014)

Coole Tour war's... Aaaaaber: hat zufällig nach dem Absatteln jemand auf dem Parkplatz eine Steckachse gefunden?! 

Prost
Nico


----------



## Sumsemann (2. März 2014)

Für ne Fox Gabel??? 

Kannst du bei mir abholen


----------



## lopolos (2. März 2014)

Ernsthaft? Sauber, Matthias! Und ja, für ne Fox 15QR. Hast 1...2...3 Weizen bei mir gut!!! 
Könnteste mir die auch schicken, wohne nicht gerade in der Senne...
Porto & Verpackung würd ich Dir überweisen oder so.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## lopolos (2. März 2014)

oder mir fällt gerade ein: dienstag muss ich nach BI-Quelle, da könnte ich bei dir vorbeigucken, dann brauch ich aber Deine Adresse.


----------



## Sumsemann (2. März 2014)

Hab Dir ne PN geschickt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (2. März 2014)

Ja sauber Jungs, war ne nette gemeinsame Trailtour. Mir hat es viel Spaß mit Euch gemacht. Und so viele Teilnehmer, bei fast Kaiserwetter, geil. Zum Glück nur kleinere Verluste
Zum Glück durfte ich feststellen, halten die Plastikbomber ja doch bisserl was aus
Bis denne, in der Senne
Jogi


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. März 2014)

Ja, war super heute! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## brain072 (2. März 2014)

Hi. Fettes doppel Plus war eine echt geile Veranstaltung heute,  jederzeit gerne wieder.


----------



## nippelspanner (3. März 2014)

Jetzt weiß ich auch, wer der mit den Puschelohren ist....


----------



## brain072 (3. März 2014)

Nicht war,eines meiner besten Bilder. Ging mir gestern auch so..... schön wenn Nicknamen Gesichter bekommen


----------



## crossboss (3. März 2014)

Brain, ich musste aber auch erst 2 mal hinschauen ob, Du das wirklich bist. . Plüschpuschen am Ohr oder Nikoläuse?
Brain wir warten aber nicht wieder soooo lange bis zu nächsten Deisterritt gelle. 
Schicke dir gleich mal meine Handy NR per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (4. März 2014)

Hat eigentlich jemand Bilder von der Tour im Deister gemacht?


----------



## wolfi (4. März 2014)

Leider nein, ich war doch immer am hyperventilieren ;-)
Ps: Hast du mir gestern deine Handy nr gesimmst?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## freetourer (4. März 2014)

Auch von mir  für den Sonntag im Deister.

Dank der Anfahrtbeschreibung habe ich es ja auch geschafft.  - Danke dafür.

Schönen Dank vor allem auch an den Guide.

Tolle Trails - ich wäre am Liebsten noch mehr gefahren - muss also noch mal dort hin. 

Danke auch an Sumse und Florian (?) für die letzte Zusatzrunde.

Und trotz NewSchoolTreckingrad wurde ich nicht gedisst. 

Schön, auch mal ein paar Gesichter hinter den Online-Profilen hier kennengelernt zu haben.


----------



## crossboss (4. März 2014)

*Zitat: "Und trotz NewSchoolTreckingrad wurde ich nicht gedisst. 

Schön, auch mal ein paar Gesichter hinter den Online-Profilen hier kennengelernt zu haben."[/quote]
*


Hi Freetourer,
Du warst der Mann mit dem Banshee, oder?!
Ich denke, unsere _3 Newschooltrekkingräder _haben sich da ja ganz gut gehalten im Pulk der_ übrigen Testosteronboliden_. Es war ein wenig überraschend, so voll, dass ich leider nicht mehr dazu kam mit allen Teilnehmern,auch mit Dir sprechen zu können aber das hole  gern  beim nächsten Treff nach. Vllt kommenden Sonntag in Bielefeld , am Johannisberg, wenn Du magst.


----------



## crossboss (4. März 2014)

wolfi schrieb:


> Leider nein, ich war doch immer am hyperventilieren ;-)
> Ps: Hast du mir gestern deine Handy nr gesimmst?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk



Oh yes!


----------



## lopolos (4. März 2014)

Wer hatte denn neben mir noch ein trekkingrad?!


----------



## crossboss (4. März 2014)

Nico, du hast doch ne Marathonrakete und kein Trekkingrad. 29er sind ja auch 28er mit MTB Bereifung also Tekkingräder, wie meins. Aber schnelle, gelle


----------



## brain072 (5. März 2014)

Wann geht´s denn wieder in den Deister? Oder was geht am WE in der "ollen Heimat"?????


----------



## lopolos (5. März 2014)

Yo, radgrösse ist bekannt. Ich dachte, die downhill-Performance sei gemeint. 
@ deister- Locals: wie hieß der 2te Trail von letztem Sonntag, zwischen raketentrail (?) und ü30?

So Long,


----------



## crossboss (5. März 2014)

Nabend Brain, Sonntag 11 Uhr, ab dem Johannisberg geht was. VerabredeFed.

Deister vllt nächste Wo?! Wenn Wetter passt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (5. März 2014)

Hans


----------



## tommi101 (5. März 2014)

Da hab ich wohl nen netten Nachmittag verpasst...mäh!
War noch viel Geässt vor dem Steinfeld auf dem Ladies?

Beim nächsten Mal versuche ich auch wieder dabei zu sein


----------



## nippelspanner (6. März 2014)

lopolos schrieb:


> ...wie hieß der 2te Trail von letztem Sonntag, zwischen raketentrail (?) und ü30?


Teerweg, weil er sich fährt, als wäre er geteert.


----------



## lopolos (6. März 2014)

Stimmt, wenn man sich das Verblockte wegdenkt...  Könnte auch Schienentrail heißen.


----------



## Sumsemann (6. März 2014)

Na ja...
Schlimmer als die meisten Strassen in Bielefeld ist der auch nicht.


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2014)




----------



## nippelspanner (6. März 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Deister vllt nächste Wo?! Wenn Wetter passt, oder?


Wenn das Wetter am WE wirklich so Granate wird, bin ich ja ehrlich gesagt schon am überlegen, ob ich nicht doch eine D-Tour anbiete...
Quasi als Gegenveranstaltung. (Sorry)
In BI fahren kann man auch, wenn´s nicht so dolle ist!
Ich sage nur: "Sonntag 20° C."


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2014)

20  Grad geil gar kein Problem

Dann lass uns das diesmal gern für Bi  canzeln, und die Änderung bekannt geben, denn Brain und ich  hätten darauf wohl auch echt Böcke. Aber ich fahre diesmal auch wieder auf der Ladies Seite.


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2014)

Sonntag am besten wieder *12 Uhr,* gleiche Stelle, auf die Schnelle, gelle
*Nienstedter Passhöhe Parkplatz rechts* wenns recht ist, wer kömmt, der kömmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (6. März 2014)

Mmmhh, wenn das wieder so viele Leute werden, sollten/könnten wir 2 Touren machen.
Angelegte Trails im Osten mit dir. (Mehr FR)
Naturtrails im Westen ab Feggendorfer Stollen mit mir. (Mehr EN/AM)
Na ja, erstx abwarten, wer sich alles so meldet...


----------



## wolfi (6. März 2014)

Heul... Ich werde schön mit meiner mittleren in der seidenstickerhalle hocken. Sie hat einen Leichtathletikwettkampf...Ich wünsche euch viel spass!
Gruss, wolfi

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis32 (6. März 2014)

Bielefeld, Deister, scheiss egal, Hauptsache abwechslung!!


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2014)

.


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2014)

Rechts ist ja auch nicht alles Freeride, mehr EN.
Björn waren wir schonmal am Feggendorfer Stollen? Wüsste garnicht wo das genau ist. Letzte Woche war aber schon prima , nur ne Runde zu kurz. Diesmal fahr ich aber anders hin schon damit ich flexibel bin ,was ne kleine Abschußrunde angeht.


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2014)

,.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lopolos (6. März 2014)

Abgeneigt wäre ich auch in keinsterweise. Gerne auch eine längere Tour. Allerdings kann ich auch nicht am Sonntag. Wäre Stattdessen Samstag eine Alternative?


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2014)

ich habe eben erfahren das ich Samstag bei nem Schulprojekt der Grundschule im Einsatz bin
Ich kann deshalb nur Sonntag in den Deister. Fahre aber auch Freitagnachmittag in Bielefeld ne 3-Stunden Trailtour um ca 14 Uhr los


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2014)

Sonntag solls im Deister deutlich wärmer werden als Samstag, da fällt mit die Entscheidung womöglich doch recht leicht

Ich freu mich auch


----------



## Dennis32 (6. März 2014)

Ich freue mich...


----------



## Surfjunk (6. März 2014)

Fahrt ihr Säcke  jetzt etwa alle am Sonntag? Könnt ihr euch das nicht etwas besser einteilen bei 2 Gruppen? Eine Samstag und eine Sonntag. Ich kann Sonntag nicht, wollte Samstag hin.


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2014)

Pfirti Orkan, es werden halt leider nie Alle an beiden Tagen können. Sonntag ist gesetzt. Schade das Du nicht kannst, alter Sack
Beim nächsetn Mal, kommst vllt ja mal nach Bi oder ist Dir_ Trekkingbiken _zu hart?


----------



## Surfjunk (6. März 2014)

Ich bin ja schon groß. Fahre dann Samstag auch alleine.... dann muss ich auch auf keinen warten


----------



## brain072 (6. März 2014)

Hi, der Sonntag War von meiner Seite aus fest allerdings bin ich in einer Beziehung und die hat zwei Seiten. ....heul. Sonntag geht nicht muß mit der besseren Hälfte was unternehmen. Samstag würde ich dann aber fahren. Wer, Wann ?


----------



## Zyran (7. März 2014)

Bist jetzt Surf und Ich. Treffen oben am Pass um 11 Uhr.


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2014)

Brain , schade dass Du Sonntag nicht kannst, ich kann eben Samstag wegen familiärer Verpflichtungen nicht. So ist das eben.
Jetzt seid Ihr ja immerhin schon 3 .

Ich würde aber jetzt gern mal, für die abschliessende Terminpülanung wissen, wer alles am Sonntag um 12 Uhr zum Deister-Ritt antritt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (7. März 2014)

Sonntag 12 Uhr Deister:

- Dennis
-
-
-


----------



## Surfjunk (7. März 2014)

Marco kommt auch, dann sind wir 4


----------



## brain072 (7. März 2014)

Ja super...... dann am Samstag 11 Uhr Parkplatz am Paß. Bin da.


----------



## lopolos (7. März 2014)

Auch dabei. Nr. 5 für Samstag. 
Bis Morgen...


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2014)

Fahrt ihr ruhig alle schon Samstag,ihr Säcke


----------



## Zyran (7. März 2014)




----------



## crossboss (7. März 2014)

Samstags sind die Trails je noch nicht gewischt und gefegt, neeeeeeeeeee , dann doch lieber am sauberen So.


----------



## brain072 (8. März 2014)

Blöd bin 15 min. zu spät und alle sind weg. Wird wohl doch ne Tour alleine.


----------



## freetourer (8. März 2014)

Ich kann leider weder heute noch morgen. 

Viel Spaß allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (8. März 2014)

Wer ist denn nun morgen alles um 12 am Nienstedter Parkplatz?


----------



## crossboss (8. März 2014)

Ich zum Beispiel aber bitte nicht allein wenns recht ist


----------



## nippelspanner (8. März 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn nun morgen alles um 12 am Nienstedter Parkplatz?


Ich!
Evtl. ein paar Minuten später.

*EDIT sagt: Neue Uhrzeit: 12:30*
Wer früher da ist, kann sich ja schonx auf der Rolle warmfahren!


----------



## crossboss (8. März 2014)

Oh mein Gott, wir brauchen, am 9. März, ja schon die Sommerkluft


----------



## brain072 (9. März 2014)

So war dann gestern allein auf Piste und bin jeden mir bekannten Trail gerockt, 2xFarntrail, Ladies Only, Barbie-Grab, Ü30, Rakete und Asphalttrail. Man war ich platt am ende. Aber geil war es schon. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal pünktlicher von mir und dann mit allen.


----------



## crossboss (9. März 2014)

Hi Brain das ist bedauerlich aber die Strecken sind ja trotzdem super. Dann hat Dich ja wenigstens niemenad ausgebremst
PS: _Teerweg_ der Nicname


Bis gleich, ich freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (9. März 2014)

Moin. Das ist ja echt blöd gelaufen gestern. Wir dachten du wärst der Nico gewesen. Daher hatte auch keiner mehr gewartet da wir zahlenmäßig vollzählig waren. Nächsten mal Handynummer vorher austauschen. 
Aber du hattest ja Spaß das ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## Dennis32 (9. März 2014)

gleich geht's los :hüpfen:


----------



## Dennis32 (9. März 2014)

Ihr habt heute was verpasst. Der Deister ist Bombe!!!


----------



## crossboss (9. März 2014)

und mit 1146 hm + ordentlich keine Anhung KM, laut Björn, wars auch anspruchsvoll mit Bierchen vor dem Teerwegabschlußtrail, war geil Jungs.  5 1/2Tarils glaub ich waren es dann


----------



## nippelspanner (9. März 2014)

Eigentlich 6: Ladies, Farn, Mögebier, Baby Grab, Ü 30, Teerweg.


----------



## crossboss (9. März 2014)




----------



## Dennis32 (9. März 2014)

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr so schrott :-D


----------



## lopolos (10. März 2014)

Hat von den Sonntagsfahrern ;-) zufällig einer die Tour GPS-getrackt?

ein samtsagsfahrer (war auch bombe: Dornröschen, Sciebedach, Vendetta, teerweg, 2x ü30)


----------



## nippelspanner (11. März 2014)

Nö, und wenn, sollte man die Tracks hier auch nicht posten!
Wenn man wissen will, wo was ist, muss man einfach mitfahren.


----------



## crossboss (11. März 2014)

Ich finde die Trackerei auch nicht so ideal. Sollte man sich erarbeiten und lernen. Für einen selbst find ich es ok. Stellt man das dann aber alles ins Netz für den Rest der Welt, hat man später die Masse Leute da oben , die da Vllt garnicht hingehört, von wegen Schwierigkeiten und Sicherheit auf den Trails-Meine Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. März 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich finde die Trackerei auch nicht so ideal. Sollte man sich erarbeiten und lernen. Für einen selbst find ich es ok. Stellt man das dann aber alles ins Netz für den Rest der Welt, hat man später die Masse Leute da oben , die da Vllt garnicht hingehört, von wegen Schwierigkeiten und Sicherheit auf den Trails-Meine Meinung


Eben  Wir Deisteraner haben dann hinterher die schlechte Presse, wenn wieder wilde Horden zugereister über illegale Trails durch den Wald knattern.
Dann zeigen wieder alle mit dem Finger auf mich :" Du bist aber keiner von denen, die illegal durch den Wald fahren?". "Nein Papa, ich doch nicht" 

Egal! Schön wenn es euch gefallen hat, Ihr seid willkommen


----------



## Dennis32 (11. März 2014)

Ihr seid um euren Berg echt zu beneiden


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. März 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Ihr seid um euren Berg echt zu beneiden


Ohne die Jungs, die sich bei jedem Wetter hinstellen und alles für die Gäste herrichten (ohne die Vereinsmeierei) und die Gäste, wäre es nur ein bewaldeter Hügel für Wanderer. Siehe Süntel und kleiner Deister.
Wenn man wie ich direkt am Trailausgang wohnt vergisst man das schon mal.


----------



## lopolos (11. März 2014)

Es hätte ja auch PNs gegeben, muss ja nicht gleich ans schwarze Brett gehängt werden. Wäre halt gerne mal weitere trails gefahren. 
Aber ich glaub, ich ziehe die Frage zurück, bei dem shitstorm


----------



## lopolos (11. März 2014)

BTW: Deister dieses WE?


----------



## crossboss (11. März 2014)

Nico, das sollte gar kein Shitstorm sein, sondern nur  Aufklärung über die Problematik,ok nächstes mal per PN


----------



## crossboss (11. März 2014)

lopolos schrieb:


> BTW: Deister dieses WE? [/qu
> 
> Moin Nico und die Anderen,
> 
> Nippelspanner und ich und vllt einige Andere, wollen am kommenden Woe vllt im *Wiehen zu den Dinos* rüber. Das wird vermutlich ne lange Runde mit Trails. Bestimmt was für dich Nico. Mehr im Verabrede Fred


----------



## Surfjunk (11. März 2014)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ohne die Jungs, die sich bei jedem Wetter hinstellen und alles für die Gäste herrichten (ohne die Vereinsmeierei) und die Gäste, wäre es nur ein bewaldeter Hügel für Wanderer. Siehe Süntel und kleiner Deister.
> Wenn man wie ich direkt am Trailausgang wohnt vergisst man das schon mal.



Bin seit Gründung Vereinsmitglied. 
Kann zwar nicht immer Buddeln aufgrund der weiten Anreise aber unterstütze der Verein finanziell. 

Trotzdem waren mein Bruder, mein Sohn und ich auch schon zum Schaufeln mal da. 

Ich finde es einfach Hammer so ein Revier mit der Trailauswahl im Umkreis von 100km zu haben. 

Hut ab vor der Leistung der Trailfee!


----------



## lopolos (11. März 2014)

Jepp, dickes Chapeau!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (11. März 2014)

Ja Respekt für die Trailbauer auch wenn so einiges , wie ja meist illegal ist


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. März 2014)

lopolos schrieb:


> Jepp, dickes Chapeau!!



Sorry, falls es falsch rüber kam. Eigentlich war es nett gemeint. Das ganze ist halt ´ne Sache von Gemeinschaft, weil alle mitmachen. Und da ist Local/Kenner eben auch ein bischen Stolz wenn er was zeigen kann.



crossboss schrieb:


> Ja Respekt für die Trailbauer auch wenn so einiges , wie ja meist illegal ist


Böses Wort! Kling wie kriminell


----------



## crossboss (11. März 2014)

nach dem Motto. Nicht erlaubt aber mach es trotzdem


----------



## nippelspanner (12. März 2014)

Illegales Schaufeln ist Shice!
Hatte da mal im vergangenen Jahr eine Diskussion mit einem "Aktivisten" der gerade dabei war, 
lustig Wurzeln frei zu legen, weil er Erde für seinen Kicker bauchte.
Habe dann aber aufgegeben: Der Typ gehörte scheinbar zur RTL 2 Zielgruppe...


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2014)

Mutwillig Bäume beschädigen is net.


----------



## OWL_Biker (28. März 2014)

Am WE gehts für dieses Jahr mal wieder das erste Mal in den Deister! 

Ein paar von euch waren ja schon da, vllt. könnt ihr mir helfen:

Habe gehört auf dem Ladies Only gibt es massig Baustellen? Dann möchten wir den lieber weglassen und den Locals da nichts kaputt machen was noch nicht fertig ist... 

Müssen uns halt festlegen ob wir ab Nienstedter Pass oder ab Waldkater fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brain072 (25. April 2014)

Haaaaaallllllooooooo, wer im Deister unterwegs am Samstag?


----------



## Sumsemann (25. April 2014)

Ich würde gerne, muss aber wegen Speichenbruch bis Di aussetzen


----------



## wolfi (25. April 2014)

Und wir haben Kinderkommunion... schiet wenn man so viele blagen hat...

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## lopolos (27. April 2014)

Ich war das we Richtung Höxter unterwegs, sonst wär ich dabei gewesen.... Selber gefahren, Brain?


----------



## brain072 (28. April 2014)

Hi, war gestern dann doch erst im Deister unterwegs...Samstag hat nicht geklappt. War aber seht geil richtig schön GLITSCHICH..... so mag ich dad.


----------



## crossboss (28. April 2014)

Yo Brain, ich war noch im Urlaub.

Aber wir  sollten in bälde mal wieder am Sa oder So zusammen hin . Vllt auch Sascha und Wolfi, Sumsi, Nippel und Surf , bzw.alljene die einfach mal wieder Böcke drauf haben


----------



## Dennis32 (28. April 2014)




----------



## Surfjunk (28. April 2014)

Jup, wäre mal wieder was.


----------



## crossboss (29. April 2014)

wann ?   hechel, hechel....................


----------



## nippelspanner (30. April 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> ...aber wir  sollten in bälde mal wieder am Sa oder So zusammen hin . Vllt auch Sascha und Wolfi, Sumsi, Nippel und Surf , bzw.alljene die einfach mal wieder Böcke drauf haben...



Bei dem Gedanken werden mir doch gleich die Nippel hart...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (30. April 2014)

Hätte sicher auch noch einmal Bock.


----------



## crossboss (30. April 2014)

Initiatve und sachdienliche Hinweise meine Herren, nee nicht zur Nippelhärte.


----------



## Acme (2. Mai 2014)

Thread gefunden! Kann Samstag aber leider nicht..


----------



## brain072 (2. Mai 2014)

Diesen Samstag treffen um 10.30 auf dem Parkplatz, Wolfi und Sascha sind mit dabei.


----------



## crossboss (2. Mai 2014)

http://www.wetteronline.de/wetter/barsinghausen 

sieht ja gut aus vom Himmel her


Si  dabei. Hey *Fanta 4*! Bisher......wer vllt noch?


----------



## lopolos (2. Mai 2014)

Will auch dringend mal wieder in den deister, hab Sonntag eingeplant, Samstag ist leider schon voll. Happy trails!


----------



## crossboss (2. Mai 2014)

Dir auch Nico!


Ich kann heute leider doch nicht................hin


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Mai 2014)

Moin, Moin.

Ich will morgen meinem neuen Hobel den Deister vorstellen 

Werde morgen um 10 Uhr am Pass starten.
Ladys, Farn, Grab, Barby und Ü30 wollte ich mir vornehmen.
Je nach Zeit und Lust kann dann ja noch entschieden werden.

Wer Bock hat bitte einmal HIER schreien damit wir wissen auf wen wir warten sollen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (7. Juni 2014)

Moinsen.
Heute nachmittag Jemand aus OWL im Deister?
Werde dort mit 'nem Kumpel unterwegs sein. Ladys, Farnweg, Grab und Ü30 werden wir aufsuchen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (7. Juni 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Werde morgen um 10 Uhr am Pass starten.
> Ladys, Farn, Grab, Barby und Ü30 wollte ich mir vornehmen.



Du und ´ne Tour?
Ich dachte, Du schiebst nur noch die Hasenkanzel hoch...! 
Schade, morgen leider keine Zeit. 
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bock!


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Juni 2014)

Mein lieber Freund. Das war der Eintrag von letzter Woche


----------



## nippelspanner (8. Juni 2014)

Oouups!


----------



## crossboss (11. Juni 2014)

....cancelled wegen Party


----------



## nippelspanner (17. Juli 2014)

Sorry, muss die Tour leider absagen!


----------



## crossboss (5. August 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (20. September 2014)

Moin.
Nächste woche Sonntag, 28.09. um halb elf am niestädter pass: exto führt eine ostwestfälische reisegruppe über die deistertrails.
Gruß,  wolfi.


----------



## Dennis32 (20. September 2014)

Interessant


----------



## Acme (20. September 2014)

Hi Wolfi,

schade wir sind im Urlaub....
habe das aber im Blick!

gruß
OldschoolO.


----------



## Nico Laus (20. September 2014)

Gebucht!


----------



## wolfi (20. September 2014)

Acme schrieb:


> Hi Wolfi,
> 
> schade wir sind im Urlaub....
> habe das aber im Blick!
> ...


Hey oldschool olaf
Schön mal wieder etwas von dir zu hören. Irgendwann klappt es mal. 
Gruß, wolfi


----------



## crossboss (21. September 2014)

Mein Reden, war ja auch längst mal überfällig. 

Und falls wir uns im Forst doch verfahren sollten, kennt der Axel bestimmt einige lauschige Schlafplätze und schmackhafte Speisepilze;-)
d#u#w

Ps.:  Sa-abends bin ich allerdings auf ner 2 x 50 Party und sooo früh  darf ich ja noch garnicht Lenken ;-)


----------



## wolfi (21. September 2014)

Ich bin aber auch schon wieder raus. Ich habe total einen Termin verdrängt. ..  ich bin das we nicht da. 
Ihr müsst leider ohne mich los....


----------



## crossboss (21. September 2014)

Demenz, kenn ich ,-)


----------



## exto (21. September 2014)

Wenn Wolfi nicht dabei ist, hier mal n Paar Infos, damit der Rest mich überhaupt erkennt:

Alter Mann, schwarzer Golf, grünes Stahlmonster mit fetten Walzen...

Ich würd euch gern n bisschen durch den Westdeister lotsen, geht aber auch ganz nach Wunsch...

Bis denne!


----------



## nippelspanner (22. September 2014)

exto schrieb:


> Alter Mann, schwarzer Golf, grünes Stahlmonster mit fetten Walzen...



Ob DAS jetzt so schlau war....! 
Wenn dich nicht kennt, springt doch spätestens bei DER Beschreibung wieder ab! 
Als Erkennungszeichen wäre die klassische "Rose im Knopfloch" wohl besser gewesen.
Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Ich komme übrigens auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (22. September 2014)

na Björn, wieder gerade gebogen?


----------



## exto (22. September 2014)

Sch...!

Hat sich eh grad erledigt: Ich komme grad mit gelbem Schein vom Doc 
Die nächsten 2 Wochen is nix mit Fahrrad fahren. Björn, dann zeig du den Jungs mal, wo's lang geht...


----------



## crossboss (22. September 2014)

.


----------



## wolfi (23. September 2014)

Oh, das tut mir leid Axel! Gute Besserung! Dann holen wir das im Oktober nach. 
Gruß, wolfi


----------



## crossboss (23. September 2014)

na denn gute Besserung Axel , wird schon noch mal klappen mit ner gemeinsamen Tour,-)


----------



## nippelspanner (23. September 2014)

exto schrieb:


> Björn, dann zeig du den Jungs mal, wo's lang geht...



Tja, so schnell hat man hier ´ne Tour an der Backe...! 

Dann wollen wir mal Fakten schaffen:
*Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Nienst. Pass um 11.00 Uhr*

Wer kommt?
Nico?
Dennis?
Crossi?


----------



## crossboss (23. September 2014)

Fakten ,Fakten Fakten,.......sind immer gut!

Ich würd ja gerne Nippel, aber die Party wird mich wohl dahinraffen, wie ich meine  Kumpels Frank und Otti kenn;-)
Aber ich würde trotzdem mal versuchen Sonntag in die Hufe zu kommen, wenn ich kein Bergaufrennen fahren muß!

Falls euch 12 Uhr reicht;-)


----------



## Dennis32 (23. September 2014)

Ich bin Sonntag dabei.  11 oder 12 ist mir gleich.. 
Kann ich bei dir mitfahren Björn?


----------



## nippelspanner (23. September 2014)

@crossboss: Wer saufen kann, kann auch biken!



Dennis32 schrieb:


> Kann ich bei dir mitfahren Björn?


Klar, kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (23. September 2014)

Dabei!

Exto,  gute Besserung!


----------



## crossboss (23. September 2014)

biken ja, aber lieber langschläferfreundlich um 12 Uhr bin ich dabei (oder komm nach), 11 Uhr wird mir zu knapp det janze. Aber man kann nicht immer Alles haben, seufz.

Diesmal ist mir doch verständlicherweise feiern wichtiger, weil die Jungs zusammen 100 werden,-)


----------



## Dennis32 (23. September 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Klar, kein Problem.


Super


----------



## wolfi (24. September 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> @crossboss: Wer saufen kann, kann auch biken!
> 
> 
> Klar, kein Problem.


Hey, so sieht das aus!  Praktizierte ich seit über 20 Jahren


----------



## wolfi (24. September 2014)

Prost übrigens.


----------



## crossboss (25. September 2014)

Hicks , danke;-) ........aber eben vllt (noch) nicht Auto fahren, wegen Pegelstand;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_platzwart (25. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin der Dago und Wolfi hat mich zu diesem Thread geleitet. Ich würde am Sonntag gerne mitfahren und bringe noch nen Kollegen mit. Passt das?


----------



## crossboss (25. September 2014)

da bist du richtig, das passt,-) Allerdings mußt du dich für Sonntag an Pfadfinder _Nippelspanner_ halten;-)


----------



## wolfi (25. September 2014)

hey dago
dann lass es mal so richtig krachen am sonntag.
du wirst bedeistert sein!!!!
bin mal auf deinen bericht gespannt.
wir sehen uns im block2
gruß
wolfi


----------



## nippelspanner (25. September 2014)

der_platzwart schrieb:


> Passt das?


Passt!
Leute, die gut drauf sind, sind immer willkommen!


----------



## crossboss (26. September 2014)

ich fahre doch schon Samstag, aber in BI............. viel Spaß Euch im Norden,-)


----------



## Dennis32 (26. September 2014)

Schade


----------



## crossboss (27. September 2014)

ja es ist ein bisschen wie verhext , erst ist nix los und dann wieder Alles auf einmal-echt schade. Aber dann fahren wir vllt bald wieder mal zusammen, egal wo!


----------



## Dennis32 (27. September 2014)

Die Führung durch den Lübbecke Berg steht ja auch noch aus


----------



## Glenn_Quagmire (27. September 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Tja, so schnell hat man hier ´ne Tour an der Backe...!
> 
> Dann wollen wir mal Fakten schaffen:
> *Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Nienst. Pass um 11.00 Uhr*
> ...



Hallöchen,

würde mich gerne anschliessen. Kenne den Deister bisher nur als Wald neben der A2...


----------



## Nico Laus (27. September 2014)

Wann soll es morgen denn los gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glenn_Quagmire (27. September 2014)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe: Morgen (Sonntag 28.09.) am Nienstedter Pass um 11 Uhr...


----------



## Dennis32 (27. September 2014)

Korrekt!


----------



## wolfi (27. September 2014)

Gesetzte Markierung

bei Egestorfer Straße 22
31848 Bad Münder am Deister

http://goo.gl/maps/W07Do

Genau da


----------



## crossboss (27. September 2014)

@Dennis jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Wir haben heute schon  zu 5 Mann die Trails im Teuto warmgefahren. Geiles Wetter!  Morgen solls ja noch etwas besser werden,-)
AAAch jaaa ich mus wohl doch vllt nochmal ran. Wenn da, denn da;-)


----------



## der_platzwart (27. September 2014)

Moinsen,

Zufälle gibts: heute trafen sich zufällig und unbekannter Weise im Teuto ... (siehe Foto). Witzig, wenn man irgendwann beim quatschen feststellt, dass man sich eigentlich nen Tag später in Hannover kennenlernen sollte :-D


----------



## crossboss (27. September 2014)

ja Dago, war schon witzig det janze


----------



## brain072 (27. September 2014)

Moin, bin morgen mit dabei und teste mein e Möglichkeiten mal aus. Bis um 11 auf'm Parkplatz dann.


----------



## crossboss (27. September 2014)

brain072 schrieb:


> Moin, bin morgen mit dabei und teste mein* e *Möglichkeiten mal aus. Bis um 11 auf'm Parkplatz dann.



Nabend  Brain hast du jetzt etwa nen* e* bike,-)


----------



## vocke1 (27. September 2014)

Hi,

war nett die Teuto Runde heute.
Immer wieder interessant, wie klein doch die Welt ist...
Dann sage ich auch mal bis morgen früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brain072 (27. September 2014)

Nee, Bandscheiben Vorfall.... aber jetzt schon 13 Wochen alt und es geht auch schon wieder etwas, wie viel wirklich zeigt sich morgen.


----------



## nippelspanner (27. September 2014)

Glenn_Quagmire schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe: Morgen (Sonntag 28.09.) am Nienstedter Pass um 11 Uhr...


Genau! Bleibt alles so, wie oben beschrieben.
Wird ja 'ne schöne Truppe.
Freut mich. So soll das sein.


----------



## Dennis32 (27. September 2014)

Glenn_Quagmire schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> würde mich gerne anschliessen. Kenne den Deister bisher nur als Wald neben der A2...


Dann hast du definitiv was verpasst


----------



## tommi101 (28. September 2014)

Moin..
Würde mich auch noch gern einklinken, wer weiss ob man dieses Jahr nochmal halbwegs trocken deistern kann.....bin um 11:00 am Pass!


----------



## brain072 (28. September 2014)

So Patina entfernt, Kaffee vor der Nase und ganz entspannt vor sich hin grinsen.... Besser kann man einen Sonntag nicht verbringen. War ne schöne Tour. Wiederholung erwünscht.


----------



## Dennis32 (28. September 2014)

War ne tolle Runde,  ist nett mal nicht alleine oder zu zweit zu fahren..  

Aber ich war definitiv an meiner körperlichen Grenze 

Bin gerade dabei meinen Salz und Wasser Haushalt wieder in den soll zu bringen. 

PS: habe mir gerade nen Bowdenzug in meinen Rucksack gesteckt,  man weiß ja nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (28. September 2014)

Mir hat es definitiv viel Spaß gemacht,-)
War wiedermal ne nette Truppe.
Meine Bettina  sagt, ich soll mich waschen, ausruhen und chillen, Füße hoch und gut is. Ach ja und endlich aufhören sooo  unerträglich doofglücklich zu grinsen,-)


----------



## vocke1 (28. September 2014)

....ganz entspannt vor sich hin grinsen....
Dabei habe ich mich auch gerade erwischt.

War ne Klasse Truppe auf genialen Trails!
Besonders vielen Dank an unseren Guide!

Schreit definitiv nach viel mehr!


----------



## wolfi (28. September 2014)

Jaaaa.
Ich habe mich bei dem tollen Wetter auch mehrmals geärgert dass ich nicht konnte. Deister begeistert!


----------



## Glenn_Quagmire (28. September 2014)

Dank an alle auch noch mal von mir. Schöne, entspannte Tour!

Der Deister ist die Anreise wert *->* Wiederkommen erforderlich!


----------



## Nico Laus (28. September 2014)

HAHA Glenn Quagmire, geiler Nick!!  
Ich frag mich gerade welcher schräge Vogel dahinter steckt...  giggity


----------



## crossboss (29. September 2014)

olaf_mtb hat noch paar Fotos von gestern, vllt mag er die mal einstellen,-)


----------



## der_platzwart (29. September 2014)

Ich hab ein paar Fotos von Olaf. Das Gruppenfoto vom Ende war nicht dabei. Wer die nicht online habe will, sagt Bescheid.


----------



## wolfi (30. September 2014)

...und nen fanes war auch mit dabei!
da habt ihr aber ne passend große truppe am start gehabt
also ich werde definitiv dieses jahr auch noch mal in den deister fahren.
mal schauen ob das im oktober noch irgendwie klappt.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (30. September 2014)

Servus Jungs!
Das eine Bild unten ist ist am Ende, am Parkplatz. Olaf_mtb steht natürlich hinter der Linse! 11 mann waren wir. Also ich peile mal nach den Herbstferien oder Anfang November an, wenn es nicht mehr sooo _heiß _ist;-)


----------



## nippelspanner (30. September 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> ...in den nahen Herbstferien fahr ich aber erst mal ein bisserl Familienurlaub bei Punta Ala machen...


Boa ey, das würde mich ja voll ankotzen, wenn ich jetzt noch mal in solcher Wärme auf staubtrockenen Trails den ganzen feinen Dreck einatmen müsste. Wir denken an dich, wenn wir auf optimal gewässerten Pfaden spaßig über glitschige Wurzeln rutschen und uns glücklich den feinen Nieselregen aus den Augen wischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (1. Oktober 2014)

Waaaasss eeecccchhhhttt sssoooo trocken, dann bleib ich vllt doch lieber in OWL;-)

Shice, wir wollten doch die Kajaks  mitnehmen. Manno wuste ja echt nicht, daß das Mittelmeer kürzlich ausgetrocknet ist und neuerdings zur Sahelzone gehört


----------



## crossboss (1. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## nippelspanner (11. Oktober 2014)

Wenn jemand kurzfristig Bock auf Deister hat:
13:10 Treffpunkt Tankstellen Truckstop Lauenau.


----------



## vocke1 (11. Oktober 2014)

Die Bielefelder  Truppe wollte morgen in den Deister.
Wer Lust hat gegen Mittag am Parkplatz Nienst. Pass.
Genaue Zeit, oder anderer Treffpunkt können wir gern noch absprechen.


----------



## Dennis32 (22. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht hat der arme Kerl ja etwas Glück und es hat ihn jemand gefunden der ihn auch zurück gibt....


----------



## crossboss (13. November 2014)

.


----------



## der_platzwart (13. November 2014)

Hätte auch Zeit und Lust. Laut Wetterprognose gibts zumindest kein Dauerregen.


----------



## Acme (13. November 2014)

Grumpf - muss Treppenhaus renovieren - kann dabei nicht schon wieder weglaufen - ich meine fahren......


----------



## crossboss (14. November 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (20. November 2014)

Sonntag soll gutes Wewtter werden.....bisher 13 Grad mit Sonne fürn Deister vorhergesagt,-)
Tendenz da hinzufahren ist bei mir weiter gestiegen...


----------



## crossboss (21. November 2014)

*So Sonntag 11 Uhr , am Nienstetter Pass ist jetzt eingeloggt,-)*
Wetter soll ja amtlich halbwegs frühlingshaft und  trocken bei 13 Grad werden.
Wer mag ist herzlich geladen!

Teilnehmerliste bisher:

*+Platzwart
+seine Liebste
+Crossboss
+Dennis 
+Nippelspanner
+ 2 Kumpels
+Brain
+ Tommi*



zur Einstimmung....


----------



## tommi101 (21. November 2014)

Dabei!
Bis Sonntag am Pass..
Grtz Tommi


----------



## nippelspanner (22. November 2014)

Das wird ja wieder 'ne goile Paady!


----------



## crossboss (22. November 2014)

da war die Idee dahinter


----------



## crossboss (22. November 2014)

Hey Leute, nimmt morgen mal jemand ne Gopro oder wertige  Cam für  Fotos mit?

Es muß aber nicht so enden, auch wenns lustig rüberkommt;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (22. November 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei.
Was soll mit?  Die Gopro oder die Knipse?


----------



## nippelspanner (22. November 2014)

Nichts von beidem!
Morgen ist Biken angesagt, nicht der VHS-Videokurs.


----------



## crossboss (22. November 2014)

och, hör nicht auf den Kunstbanausen
Gopro kann ja mal einfach so mitlaufen und den Börn sieht man eh nicht , ....weil der immer so schnell fährt.   ..........................................(oder so spät ankommt)


----------



## Dennis32 (24. November 2014)

War ja wieder eine ordentliche Truppe bei bestem Wetter 
Hat sich nur leider ab der Hälfte etwas verteilt, aber so ist das bei Gruppen über 5 Personen halt.
Habe leider nur ein mal die Kamera aus dem Rucksack geholt, hier das brauchbare Material.


----------



## crossboss (25. November 2014)

ja es war wieder geil 
leider hatten wir zunehmens Gruppenschwund,-)


----------



## LocoOno (2. Dezember 2014)

Das wird wohl "etwas" spontan sein, aber ich werd morgen kurz nach 10:00 in den Süntel fahren. Von Bad Münder aus über Hohe Egge, Bakeder Berg, Hohenstein und Katzennase. Wenn noch jemand Bock hat, bin bestimmt paar Stunden unterwegs.


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2015)

Moinsen, wie sieht es bei Euch aus, mit diesem Sonntag, 8 März, mit ner Frühlings Deister- Trailtour ?	Es soll warm werden undvon oben trocken sein.


----------



## Acme (6. März 2015)

Grippe!

Aber dieses Jahr schaffe ich es bestimmt mal!


----------



## the_Shot (6. März 2015)

Bin evtl. aufm Lady's


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2015)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (6. März 2015)

Sind wir nicht alle auf der Lady?


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2015)




----------



## -Kiwi- (6. März 2015)

Hi.
Werde Sonntag wohl auch auf dem "Ladies only" sein.
Vielleicht sieht man sich.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2015)

-


----------



## crossboss (21. März 2015)

-


----------



## crossboss (16. April 2015)

-


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. April 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen Gäste,

wenn euch die Trails gefallen, freut sich der Verein über eine Mitgliedschaft oder Spende.

Viel Spaß und fallt nicht zu oft hin 

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## brain072 (30. Mai 2015)

Morgen wer im Deister von uns unterwegs?


----------



## crossboss (31. Mai 2015)

Wann willste denn los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

